# Coronavirus



## peperc (Ene 30, 2020)

escribo esto aca, en sala de charla, supongo no habra problemas.

ayer leo que van 100 muertos, hoy 170.
ayer escribi que sera solo cosa de observar, si al cifra disminuye, o si su crecimeinto dia a dia es lineal, o si se vuelve  EXPPONENCIAL.
hasta ahor asiempre hubo cuento con estos temas, manipulacion para sacar dinero ( eso piensa uno , como lo de la gripe aviar) .
quien sabe.
hay gente que jamas esperaria vivir un terremoto o un tsunami.
o una guerra 
o una epidema / pandemia global.
quien sabe.
nos anestesiamos tanto, de ver TV , que todo parece fantasia.

se que solo el tiempo lo dira, habra que esperar  y ver que pasa semana proxima, mes proximo.
yo , preocupado aun no estoy .
pero leo que en china si estan y mucho.


----------



## peperc (Feb 9, 2020)

811 , estamos a 9-2-2020


----------



## peperc (Feb 10, 2020)

908 leo hoy , si no mienten .. es 100 personas en un solo dia ??

miren, hare un analisis de lo que si puedo estar seguro.
me hare el "terraplanista" , o sea el tipo que NO CREE EN NADA :
no se si es verso, si viene de animales, o si de un laboratorio, si es trupoc publicitario para las farmaceuticas, no se nada.
asi que vamos SOLO A LO SEGURO:

todo un pais como CHINA esta asustado, paralizaron su economia, un pais que se pasa todo por el costado, pero su economia es lo mas importante..... y sin embargo, estan como estan.
un pais que , segun dicen no respeta demasiado ciertas cosas y tienen presos politicos, asi que , podrian hacer pasar esos muertos por el virus como muertes comunes, total, en china viven 1400 millones !! de personas ( recien busque en google) .
asi que calculen cunata gente nace o muere por año , o por dia en ese pais.

que hay miedo, lo hay , y eso me hace darme cuenta de que esas naciones saben bien que un virus ( no se si ese , o algun otro que pueda aparecer )  es mas peligroso realmente que un meteorito o incluso que la tercera guerra mundial ) .
una guerra, la evitas, discuten presidentes, se arreglan entre ellos, uno cede un poco , otro cede otro poco , el resto de los presidentes le apretan.. la misma oposicion de ese pais se le rebela a el presidente cabron.... en fin, se puede evitar, se arregla..
con un virus no podes discutir.


----------



## peperc (Feb 13, 2020)

Repuntan casos de coronavirus en China tras nuevo conteo
					

BEIJING (AP) — China reportó el jueves un repunte en el número de decesos e infecciones por coronavirus, después de cambiar la manera en que se realizan los conteos, ensombreciendo aún más una epidemia que ha infundido temor conforme se propaga a más de 20 países.El repunte se registró después...




					es-us.noticias.yahoo.com
				




254 DECESOS en un dia.
lo analizare desde las matematicas:

DIRECTAMETNE PROPORCIONAL: 
cuantos mas contagios, mas muertes, aunque sea que el 1 % o el 10 % de los contagiados se mueren .
pero cuanta mas gente contagiada, mas muertes habra.
cuanto menso atencion medica, o ayuda, mas muertes.
por lo que leo , cuanto mas debil , enferma o edad avanzada, mas gente muere.

INVERSAMENTE PROPORCIONAL:
solo con una vacuna, o algun metodo que ayude, y dicen no tenerla .

posibilidad en esta poblacion mundial inmensa de detener la expanxsion de el contagio es nula, eso es seguro.
y saben que es lo mas triste ?? .... que alla en china son bien milicos, todos trabajan seriamente para cada cosa que su pais debe enfrentar , en eso SON UN EJEMPLO.

*no me quiero imaginar en un pais ( no dire cual  para no hacer politica) , que no este preparado, donde sus politicos son corruptos e inutiles, ddonde sus politicos en seguida se llenaran las manos de todo el dinero que puedan y escaparan corriendo.
o se la pasaran inventando excusas.*

veremos, solo les digo una cosa:
este virus *NO* es un virus que ponga en jaque a la raza humana, en lo mas minimo, no es 99 % mortal ni nad apor el estilo, pero si es una ventana a ver *LO QUE PASARIA* si lo fuese.
estamos viendo realmente lo que pasa con un virus hoy dia y cualquier dia en el futuro.

el ser humano dedico muchisima energia a cosas inutiles, como fabricar armas y ser egoista al mango....
aca vemos la realidad .


----------



## peperc (Feb 22, 2020)

leo las noticias y algo que me asombra es como el mundo se mueve hacia lo inevitable y nada puede hacer:

mientras un pais se aisla como si fuese WWZ por este virus, el rsto vive como si nunca le fuese a llegar.
y sigue y sigue.

no se que haria yo si fuese un mandatario, pero solo digo que me asombra, aca en Argentina es como si no fuese a venir nunca, y a menso que encuentren una vacuna economica y global, pues llegara, y muchos paises no estan ni de casualidad preparados, ni tecnologicamente ni "educados" como china .
no se que pasara, .

igual, nada se puede hacer mas que observar y cuando pase, pues que pase.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 23, 2020)

Pues se acerca... Italia, Francia.....
En España hay mucho inmigrante sudamericano 

España sí que no está preparado, van a caer ancianos como moscas (es la comunidad peor atendida medicinalmente hablando).
Cuando el virus africano se contagió una enfermera y sacrificaron su perro sin pruebas ni contemplamientos... esperemos no hagan lo mismo con los infectados...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> "908 leo hoy , si no mienten .. es 100 personas en un solo dia ?"


100 personas al dia en China percentualmente % hablando es nada.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Feb 23, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pues se acerca... Italia, Francia.....
> En España hay mucho inmigrante sudamericano
> 
> España sí que no está preparado, van a caer ancianos como moscas (es la comunidad peor atendida medicinalmente hablando).
> Cuando el virus africano se contagió una enfermera y sacrificaron su perro sin pruebas ni contemplamientos... esperemos no hagan lo mismo con los infectados...



cuando llegue a INDIA veremos , ahi me asusta.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> 100 personas al dia en China percentualmente % hablando es nada.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



deberias de mirar un poco mas el panorama, estoy seguro que muere en chima mas gente por cosas mas cotidianas PERO NUNCA CHINA HIZO LO QUE ESTA HACIENDO : aislando ciudades, paralizando el pais.
Presta atencion a la preocupacion de su gobierno.
pueden morir 10 mil personas en china por dia de viejos o de patinarse en la bañera, o incluso de presos politicos.... y nada, todo sigue.
el asunto es que es preocupante cuando ese pais o cualquier otro activa su maxima alerta roja .


----------



## peperc (Feb 24, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> 100 personas al dia en China percentualmente % hablando es nada.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Aproximadamente el 35% de los casos de MERS-CoV notificados han desembocado en la muerte del paciente.






__





						Coronavirus causante del síndrome respiratorio de Oriente Medio (MERS-CoV)
					

El síndrome respiratorio de Oriente Medio (MERS) es una enfermedad respiratoria vírica provocada por el coronavirus causante del síndrome respiratorio de Oriente Medio (MERS-CoV), que fue detectado por primera vez en Arabia Saudita en 2012.




					www.who.int
				




la informacion esta MUY CONFUSA, muy pero muy pobre y confusa, segun donde busques, segun quien haga la estadistica.....  pero "la cara" de los paises que ya la tienen lo dice todo .


----------



## jesus13450 (Feb 24, 2020)

yo aca en argentina x lo que he visto ni preocupados estan!! total ni vuelos directos a china hay! "no no pasa nada no es problema..." pero tambien vi que la cifra oficial de muertes es falsa, ya que de echo es mucho mas alta  hay al rededor de 1500 fallecimientos, no directamente por coronavirus, sino que este desemboca en otras enfermedades y causa la muerte... pero aun asi... es muy grande y crece muy rapido... con eso no pueden mentir!!


----------



## peperc (Feb 24, 2020)

Coronavirus: qué significa exactamente estar curado después de haber padecido covid-19 - BBC News Mundo
					

Para una persona infectada con el nuevo coronavirus no es lo mismo que se le hayan pasado los síntomas que estar completamente libre del virus. ¿Qué se considera entonces estar curado de esta enfermedad?




					www.bbc.com
				




esto esta ameno de leer y se puede sacar algunas conclusiones.
alguna conclusion  IMPORTANTE ES QUE EL PORCENTAJE DE MUERTES ES MENTIRA.
se dice que es menor al 2 % pero no es asi, aun no se puede hablar de porcentajes o si se hiciese, pñues ( nosotros somos tecnicos asi que algo sabemos ) :

los infectados estan en "veremos" , no se sabe si se les dara de alta o si se moriran.
entonces, ahora sacar porcentajes en base a :
numero de infectados / numero de muertos  =  MENTIRA

*mas logico seria hacer una comparativa entre numero de infectados que se han curado  VERSUS numero de muertos.
y ahi el porcentaje es otra cosa .

pero esa comparativa no la quiere hacer nadie. *


----------



## peperc (Feb 27, 2020)

con alegria y esperanza les comparto  UNA BUENA NOTICIA, no es definitiva, pero es lo que es :









						Tratamiento contra la malaria se muestra eficaz contra el coronavirus
					

Un tratamiento con cloroquina, habitualmente utilizado para combatir la malaria, ha mostrado señales de eficacia contra el coronavirus, aseguró el martes a la AFP Didier Raoult, director del Instituto Mediterráneo de Infecciones en Marsella (sur de Francia), basándose en resultados de un estudio...




					es-us.noticias.yahoo.com
				




copiare el texto por si se pierde el enlace 

Un tratamiento con cloroquina, habitualmente utilizado para combatir la malaria, ha mostrado señales de eficacia contra el coronavirus, aseguró el martes a la AFP Didier Raoult, director del Instituto Mediterráneo de Infecciones en Marsella (sur de Francia), basándose en resultados de un estudio clínico chino.

"Sabíamos que la cloroquina era eficaz in vitro contra el nuevo coronavius y la evaluación clínica realizada en China lo ha confirmado", explica el profesor Raoult, especialista de renombre de enfermedades infecciosas, al comentar la primera publicación sobre este estudio clínico de tres investigadores chinos en la revista BioScience Trends.

"Finalmente, esta infección es quizá la más simple y la más barata de curar de todas las infecciones virales", dice el director de este instituto hospitalario universitario muy implicado en la detección del nuevo coronavirus en Francia.

El artículo publicado en internet el 19 de febrero saca sus conclusiones de un ensayo clínico realizado en más de diez hospitales chinos (en Wuhan -foco de la epidemia-- Pekín y Shanghái) para evaluar "la eficacia de la cloroquina en los tratamientos asociados al COVID-19".

"Los resultados obtenidos hasta ahora con más de 100 pacientes han demostrado que el fosfato de cloroquina es más eficaz que el tratamiento recibido por el grupo comparativo para contener la evolución de la neumonía, mejorar el estado de los pulmones, para que el paciente vuelva a dar negativo al virus y acortar la duración de la enfermedad", precisan los investigadores chinos.

El estudio no cuantifica la diferencia de eficacia.

"La capacidad antiviral y antiinflamatoria de la cloroquina podría tener una eficacia potencial para tratar pacientes afectados con neumonías provocadas por el COVID-19", prosigue el artículo sobre el estudio realizado por los profesores Jianjun Gao, Zhenxue Tian y Xu Yang, de la universidad de Qingdao y del hospital de Qingdao.

Además de su eficacia, la "cloroquina es un medicamento barato y sin peligro, utilizado desde hace más de 70 años", sostiene el artículo.

Según los investigadores chinos, un tratamiento de 500 mg de cloroquina diarios durante diez días sería suficiente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2020)

See , también están usando con éxito antivirales del HIV + antibióticos , ya que el virus te baja las defensas y te atacan las bacterias , igual que cualquier gripe . . .


No se si dejar ésto aquí o en humor  









						El remedio casero que recomienda una diputada chavista para combatir el coronavirus
					

La parlamentaria María Alejandra Díaz compartió para sus seguidores en redes sociales la presunta solución definitiva a la enfermedad gracias a “la nanotecnología integrada a la medicina ancestral”




					www.infobae.com


----------



## peperc (Mar 2, 2020)

lo que pasa ( toco de oido ) , lso remedios para el HIV son caros.
lo de la malaria aes otra cosa.

igual, a esta altura, prefiero esperar, la verdad, ya no entiendo nada, la DESINFORMACION  es inmensa.
esta web es un cambalache.
¿ como es posible que digan que ya hay metodos y sin embargo ,  hay paises donde no saben que hacer, o se sigue expandiendo o se sigue muriendo gente.. no se.

yo me hare un STOP mental por 1 o 2 meses y luego regreso .
abro la ventana y veo si quedo algo .
mientras siga el KFC o wendys abierto, todo bien.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 2, 2020)

Esto si es interesante...

"Además de su eficacia, la "cloroquina es un medicamento barato y sin peligro, utilizado desde hace más de 70 años", sostiene el artículo.
Según los investigadores chinos, un tratamiento de 500 mg de cloroquina diarios durante diez días sería suficiente. "

Pero ningún medio lo indica... Ningún diario lo ha publicado... Desinformación mediática... Amarillismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2020)

Al tratarse de una gripe , los países ecuatorianos o los que están en verano tienen menos problemas , justamente por tratarse de una gripe , en cambio en los países que están en invierno


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 2, 2020)

¿Problemas de países desarrollados primer mundistas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2020)

Por eso la Venezolana habla estupideces , total ellos y ustedes tendrán muy pocos contagios y muertes.

😥 😥 😥 Extraño la Cunnington de cuando venía con quinina , ya no. Ésto viene al caso de la cloroquina


----------



## loudness (Mar 3, 2020)

Por aquí (vivo en Japón) los chavales de primaria y secundaria están de vacaciones desde ayer hasta principios de abril. Y los eventos deportivos y culturales se anulan o se hacen sin público (p.e. liga de beisbol). El gobierno recomienda el tele-trabajo (en mi caso imposible) y no salir de casa (!). Es cierto que la situación es grave pero creo que el pánico lo es aun mas...


----------



## peperc (Mar 3, 2020)

si, es obvio que el panico es aun mas.
pero el panico se termina con  CONFINAZA Y VERDAD.
y eso no existe.

panico o no panico ?? en esta sociedad acostumbrada a que "nunca pasa nada" o que las catastrofes son solo " de peliculas" , para mi fue un ejemplo  INMENSO lo ocurrido en el tsunami de asia:
la gente no veia el peligro, cuando el agua de mar retrocedio la gente avanzaba, sacandose fotos, curioseando el asunto de que podian ir mas adentro ya que no habia a gua.
MIENTRAS LOS ANIMALES SE ALEJABAN.
los animales son temerosos, no tienen orgullo, ni vanidad, ni se han mal acostumbrado, entonces, si sienten peligro ante la duda : escapan.
el ser humano no es asi y por eso esta lleno de videos de gente ANULADA en su temor, muriendo de forma absurda.

si a eso le sumas el que NO LES CREO NADA a nadie ya , y menos a politicos.
que no me extrañaria ver a algun politico decir en los medios que se queden todos tranquilos, que nad pasa, y apenas termina su locucion se va corriendo con sus maletas, se sube a un avion y escapa.

la realidad es la realidad.
el miedo crea avalanchas, situaciones malas.
y el no miedo tambien es problematico.


----------



## peperc (Mar 4, 2020)

Es más efectiva una foto que decenas de estudios para demostrar que el coronavirus está dando un respiro a la Tierra
					

El coronavirus, Covid-19, está generando miedo y confusión pero también está dejado varias lecciones a lo largo de su expansión: la superproducción y superpoblación asfixian el planeta.




					es-us.noticias.yahoo.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2020)

¿Por qué el nuevo coronavirus 'se apiada' de los niños?
					

La mayoría de los infectados en China son personas de entre 30 y 79 años.




					actualidad.rt.com


----------



## peperc (Mar 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Por qué el nuevo coronavirus 'se apiada' de los niños?
> 
> 
> La mayoría de los infectados en China son personas de entre 30 y 79 años.
> ...



en ese informe ya dice que la mortalidad de el coronavirus es de el 3,4 % 
mientras que si miro a nivel mundial hay unos 3K muertos y 30 K que se infectaron y se curaron.
eso me da un 10 % 
los  que se han contagiado  no sirven para esta estadistica, hasta que se curen o se mueran.

asi y todo, tengo 55 años, y  JAMAS vi una reaccion asi de los gobiernos.
el sida a cuanta gente mato ? 
muchisimas enfermedades matan por año a cuanta gente ??
lso accidentes de autos matan a cuantos ?? por año ? y ? ..... a nadie se le mueve un pelo, podrian evitarse con controles ESTRICTOS, pero no.
esto de casi parar paises, este miedo.... no me digan que es .. que ??¿
no es lo tipico.
ojo, no me voy a subir a la nube de ninguna explicacion conspiranoica que hay muchas.
solo digo lo que veo .
esto empezo hace 2 meses.
no queda otra que esperar, dentro de unos pocos meses mas sabremos.
ya aprendi que el tiempo es el que aclara todo .

ahora: aunque esto se controle y terminen en nada, ya tengo clarisimo que los que cortan el bacalao estan MUY ASUSTADOS saben bien que en algun momento el gallinero se infestara de algo que NO se podra controlar y sera un desastre.
claro que ..... 
un desastre para unos es el paraiso de otros.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 5, 2020)

Para empezar....  el SIDA, los accidentes de tráfico, gripe, cancer, etc, etc. . . . . *son* _*predecibles*_ y o _forzadas_ (por mala conciencia o despiste o "desgaste"), _*creadas*_ por el hombre como "control de plagas" de un conjunto de masas (no bien vistas estas últimas por ojos muy rectos y muy puritanos "ultrareligiosos" de lo mas selecto de nuestra sociedad ), por intereses financieros de grandes empresas productoras de "mínimos remedios" (todo supuestamente claro está) y_ *el pan nuestro de cada día*_, al que estamos acostumbrados y que entendemos que es así y no hay mas que hacer.

Sí en tu ciudad o región surge una mini, seudo o como lo quieran llamar, epidemia y fallecen unos cuantos indivíduos antes de atajarse... pues es mala suerte, un mandado del todopoderoso o un caso extremo y mínimo pero casual que en meses o un año se olvida y a otra cosa. 
Aquí mismo pasó con la Legionella hace unos años, los ancianos caían como moscas y a los pocos meses nadie hablaba de ello, aunque durante años se pasaron con el cloro en las aguas sanitarias (te duchabas y se te "ablancaba" la piel)  

Pero cuando se habla de poblaciones, comunidades, regiones y países enteros invadidos por un virús que carga a las espaldas un índice alto de mortandad, los medios de comunicación especulando o no, se dedican a comentarlo y suministrar datos, números y recomendaciones cada media hora y los representantes políticos de diferentes países se reunen para hablar de ello. . . . . se nos disparan las alarmas y comenzamos a temer (a mí no me quita el sueño, de algo hay que morir) y comenzamos a actuar de forma incoherente, sin recordar que hace unos diez años pasó algo parecido y no le dimos importancia y ya nadie habla de ello.. hasta que surge otra "pandemia" y se despierta la memoria retroactiva de algunos muchos que viven de rememorar y emponzoñar... 

Se habla de la comída típica de los Asiáticos, basada en carne cruda de animales, sin controles sanitarios, comidas que nosotros pensamos insólitas y aberrantes, pero luego vemos normal un gran filete chorreando sangre, el sushi del restaurante chino, el lagarto típico (antiguamente) de extremadura (y mas regiones ) o la caza "menor" que se sigue ejerciendo y degustando en nuestros pueblos. 

En cualquier lugar puede surgir el principio del ¿fín? y estaremos preparados o no, pero esa es la ley de la vida y lo que tenga que venir vendrá. Por muy preparados que creamos estar siempre habrá algún impedimento que lance palos a las ruedas ya sea por la mano intencionada del hombre o la de la Naturaleza y . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## peperc (Mar 5, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> , sin recordar que hace unos diez años pasó algo parecido y no le dimos importancia y ya nadie habla de ello..



ni a palos parecido.. ni por las tapas !!!!!! 

te dire mas, te dare bastante "vuelta" lo que has escrito ( todo ) :
si, la gente en seguida se olvida, no es noticia, asi pasa, se pueden morir 100 mil personas en accidentes de autos y nada, se sigue.
se puede enfermar un pueblo entero de cancer por una fabrica que contamina y nada, a no chistar, es negocio , seguro es afabrica es de algun politico.

JAMAS en mis 55 años  vi esto.
a lso chinos les importa un huevo y el otro tambien que se mueran chinos, mientras las fabricas no se detengan.
de nuevo :  JAMAS VI ESTO  en mis 55 años de vida en este mundo .


----------



## loudness (Mar 5, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> ni a palos parecido.. ni por las tapas !!!!!!
> 
> te dire mas, te dare bastante "vuelta" lo que has escrito ( todo ) :
> si, la gente en seguida se olvida, no es noticia, asi pasa, se pueden morir 100 mil personas en accidentes de autos y nada, se sigue.
> ...



peperc: Comprendo tus palabras y también comparto algunas de tus ideas.

Pero ante todo creo que deberíamos tranquilizarnos. Estamos en el pico de un problema y lo primero que debemos pensar (o por lo menos yo lo veo así) es en como salir de el y, aunque yo también me doy al pánico como cualquiera, pero creo que no es el camino correcto. 

Información, tranquilidad, colaboración  y movimientos adecuados sin pánico y aspavientos.

Por supuesto, este es un foro libre y cada uno puede expresar su opinión, eso es lo bueno, pero vamos a sosegarnos un poquito o si no se nos va a comer el pánico.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 5, 2020)

Tranquilo, ya le conoceras.. creo que nació estresado.



peperc dijo:


> si, la gente en seguida se olvida, no es noticia,


Fue noticia en su día pero tras varias generaciones se olvidó y sólo lo recuerdan los que estudian la historia.


peperc dijo:


> JAMAS en mis 55 años vi esto.


Lo que pasa es que antes no estaba internet mostrando las miserias de todo el mundo y era mas fácil para los dirigentes ocultar las cosas.
Como pasaba aquí hasta hace "cuatro días", como pasaba en otros países hasta hace unos años y como sigue pasando en algunos países ahora mismo.


peperc dijo:


> a lso chinos les importa un huevo y el otro tambien que se mueran chinos, mientras las fabricas no se detengan


A los chinos, a los españoles, a los americanos, venezolanos, argentinos, chilenos, rusos, marcianos, a todo el mundo le interesa mas tener las arcas llenas que mirar por la salud de sus congéneres. Es triste, es deplorable, pero es así y así seguirá porque el ser humano es cruel por naturaleza, pese a quien le pese.
Revisar la historia antigua, reciente y futura cuando llegue el momento. La utopía y el paraiso son eso... utopía. 


peperc dijo:


> JAMAS VI ESTO en mis 55 años de vida en este mundo .


Esto me recuerda a mi viejo. . . . "esto es así porque lo digo yo, porque lo he vivido, porque sí, porque es así". . sin tener en cuenta que hablaba con gente de su edad, de su entorno y que había vivido lo mismo o incluso más.

Hechemos un vistazo a la historia de nuestros olvidados del tercer tercer mundo y veamos la cantidad de desaparecidos por virus inventado-creados, naturales y evolucionados o por su estilo de vida (si se le puede llamar vida) ¿habrá alguna catástrofe similar (o peor) en un periodo de 50 años? ¿nos habremos enterado de la mitad de lo que ocurre ahí o a nuestro alrededor cuando hay interes en ocultar dichos eventos... ?

Y le corto aquí porque escribir me cuesta vista y neuronas, a parte de que no soy de debates trascendentales aunque ultimamente me haya salido del tiesto.


----------



## peperc (Mar 6, 2020)

loudness dijo:


> peperc: Comprendo tus palabras y también comparto algunas de tus ideas.
> 
> Pero ante todo creo que deberíamos tranquilizarnos. Estamos en el pico de un problema y lo primero que debemos pensar (o por lo menos yo lo veo así) es en como salir de el y, aunque yo también me doy al pánico como cualquiera, pero creo que no es el camino correcto.
> 
> ...



en ningun momento falte el respeto ni me puse loco.
no se en que parte...

nunca: 





jamas







Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> A los chinos, a los españoles, a los americanos, venezolanos, argentinos, chilenos, rusos, marcianos, a todo el mundo le interesa mas tener las arcas llenas que mirar por la salud de sus congéneres. Es triste, es deplorable, pero es así y así seguirá porque el ser humano es cruel por naturaleza, pese a quien le pese.
> Revisar la historia antigua, reciente y futura cuando llegue el momento. La utopía y el paraiso son eso... utopía.



en eso tenes razon


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a mi viejo. . . . "esto es así porque lo digo yo, porque lo he vivido, porque sí, porque es así". . sin tener en cuenta que hablaba con gente de su edad, de su entorno y que había vivido lo mismo o incluso más.



los viejos saben por viejos.
igual, yo en mis años he aprendiddo a observar a la gente, y como se comporta.
y les repito, no es que este histerico ni preocupado, solo menciono algo que me sorprende y NO ME CIERRA NI A PALOS.
el tiempo lo dira.
por mi, mejor si todo pasa sin sobresaltos. 
tengo un tesoro de 83 años y me preocupa .


----------



## loudness (Mar 7, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> en ningun momento falte el respeto ni me puse loco.
> no se en que parte...



Querido perpec: En ningun momento creo que haya faltado al respeto a nadie ni que se haya puesto loco. Si le hice pensar algo asi con mis palabras desde ya le pido disculpas ya que no era esa mi intencion. Solamente me parecio algo alarmista y, como le dije, lo comparto pero intento no caer en un exceso de alarmismo.



peperc dijo:


> tengo un tesoro de 83 años y me preocupa .



Hace bien en preocuparse. Cuidelo como solo se cuidan a los tesoros. Yo tengo dos tesoros de 9 y 7 y tambien me preocupan y mucho.



peperc dijo:


> por mi, mejor si todo pasa sin sobresaltos.



Seria lo mejor.


----------



## peperc (Mar 7, 2020)

hola, dicen que este virus casi no afecta a niños.
digamos que es un "eliminador de personas que son una carga para el estado " .

y si, soy digamos alarmista, o me preocupo.
si veo lio, me alejo, ( he visto gente que se acerca , y luego asi les va) .
en fin.
te mando un saludo y  que si hay tormenta nos encuentre bajo techo.


----------



## loudness (Mar 8, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> hola, dicen que este virus casi no afecta a niños.



Eso dicen, pero ya no se lo que creer.



peperc dijo:


> te mando un saludo y  que si hay tormenta nos encuentre bajo techo.



Gracias. Le deseo suerte querido peperc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2020)

Parece que las puntas del coronavirus se enganchan de unos "cosos" exteriores a la célula que en niños o adolescentes no están desarrollados , además no la pasan tan mal cómo los adultos


----------



## peperc (Mar 8, 2020)

El mapa del coronavirus en el mundo: así evolucionan los brotes día a día
					

Indicadores clave para seguir los nuevos casos de covid-19




					elpais.com
				




aca se ve la evolucion, si son datos confiables.
al inicio la mortalidad era de 50 %  ( 200 mueren 200 se curan eso es 50 % ) 
ahora anda por 6 % ( 55K vs 3500 )  

el tiempo dira.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 9, 2020)

Comparto con algunas de las cosas escritas aquí. peperec escribe que el virus casi no afecta niños. Pues bien, eso no es correcto! Lo que pasa es que en personas jóvenes sin antecedentes médicos el virus no causa problemas mayores a tales que sufrimos por un resfrío. El problema es que el virus es contagioso ANTES de que la persona tenga síntomas. Significa que un niño con el virus que visita a sus abuelos y los contagia. Los abuelos al tener el virus si pueden sufrir consecuencias en uno de cuatro casos porque estos pueden tener antecedentes médicos, sufrir de problemas cardio-vasculares y/o de problemas con sus pulmones. Es esto que el virus es sumamente contagioso aún sin síntomas.
En analogía a las gripes virales, un cierto porcentaje de las personas será infectado, y como cada año se actualiza la vacuna para tomar en consideración las gripes virales de cada nueva temporada de otoño e invierno. Las medidas que se están tomando es para desacelerar la proliferación reduciendo así el número de casos que requieran la atención médica de emergencia y así tener los recursos requeridos. Dicho de otro modo, se trata de aplanar la curva de Gauss. el número de personas susceptible a requerimientos intensos queda igual, pero se reparte por un período de tiempo mas largo. Eso se sabe por la experiencia que se tiene con gripes virales.
Otro aspecto importante es saber porqué estas infecciones virales so intensas en la temporada fría y mucho menos en la temporada cálida. En ivierno las personas viven en un medio mas seco, las calefacciones, están mas frecuentemente en áreas cerradas lo que fomenta la proliferación. En verano las personas están mucho mas afuera, lo que resulta en una disminución considerable de la proliferación. Así es que en Europa pensamos que la proliferación disminuirá en primavera y verano pudiéndose esperar una segunda ola de proliferación el próximo otoño.
Al momento la ciencia médica está estudiando el virus y tratando de generar na vacunación que estará muy probablemente disponible para combatir la segunda ola de proliferación.
Ahora a lo personal. Yo cumplo los parámetros para una infección grave debido a mis antecedentes de salud y debido a mi edad. si el virus me agarra, entonces el ánimo positivo es lo mejor que podré hacer. Anja, mi mujer, trabaja en un kinder. como una infección de niños muy probablemente no será percibida antes que sus padres o abuelos sean infectados. Así la probabilidad de Anja a contagiarse está por encima del promedio. Allí es que resulta que cumplamos con medidas apropiadas para no contagiarme. Una muy simple y efectiva es el lavarse muy bien las manos con mucha frecuencia y no toser al aire, sino en la parte interior del codo. Además, como me dijo Anja hoy, paso mucho tiempo en mi taller lo que me aísla de una posible infección.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2020)

No solo les produce muchísimo menos daño, sino que también los ataca menos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2020)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 10, 2020)

Buenas tardes, no sabía que había este hilo...

Por ahora en mi país no ha "llegado" este virus, aunque hay muchas versiones de sospechas que se estarían encubriendo. Lo mejor que puedo hacer es informarme de fuentes confiables y escuchar todas las versiones, no cegarme como mucha gente hace y tampoco caer en el pánico. Es por eso que también les pediría a a los participantes dar información que creen que será de beneficio de todos, no para crear polémicas con conspiraciones ni formas de gobierno sea del lugar que fuere.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 10, 2020)

Ayer acudí a una cita de alergología en el hospital de mi ciudad. 
Hoy me entero de que hay mas de treinta recluidos por coronavirus justo en la zona donde estuve.
Lo mas "gracioso" es que se confundieron al darme la cita y no tenía que ir hasta el mes que viene. 
En ningún sitio había nota informativa restrictiva y ni siquiera las señoritas de la recepción de consultas de esa zona portaban mascarilla.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 10, 2020)

@DOSMETROS: Quizá no entienda tu mensaje correctamente. Según lo que yo se, el virus contagia a todos por igual. Mujeres sufren menos ya que aparentemente tienen mejor sistema inmune.  por eso el porcentaje de mujeres con síntomas es menor que el de hombres. Equivalentemente niños son contagiados de forma equivalente a mayores. Pero por ser su sistema inmune mejor la gran mayoría no muestra síntomas. Lo peligroso es que niños son tan contagiosos como los mayores. Como casi siempre no muestran síntomas o solo equivalente a un leve resfrío no se realiza que están contagiados y por lo tanto le pasan el virus a terceros. Como el análisis si alguien está contaminado solo se realiza si es sabido que estuvieron en contacto con personas que tienen el virus, nadie los analiza.
Anja, mi señora, trabaja en un Kinder y por lo tanto tiene contacto con muchos niños. de ello resulta que está en mayor riesgo de ser infectada. Como por otro lado yo cumplo todos los requisitos para que na infección pueda resultar letal, estamos evitando el contacto físico.

@el_patriardca: Me parece muy correcto que no hay que fomentar el pánico. Busca fuentes a las que tengas confianza e infórmate. Así lo he hecho yo y sigo asiéndolo. Está allí el uso de las máscaras. Las mascaras solo sirven para reducir la emisión de partículas del virus por aquel que lo tiene, pero no protegen de inhalar partículas de alguien infectado que tose a menos de 1.5 metros. Tose al interior del codo y lávate las manos frecuentemente e intensamente. En el Internet encuentras como debe ser el lavado de las manos.

Lo que podemos estar seguros es que la ciencia y las empresas farmacéuticas están tratando de desarrollar una vacuna y el como mitigar la enfermedad. La primera empresa hará una fortuna. Afortunadamente la política, fuera del gobierno gringo, saben de la importancia y fomentan las actividades.


----------



## peperc (Mar 10, 2020)

si, lo triste es que en verdad NO SABEMOS  o sera que no podemso confiar.
hay incertidumbre.
hay gente que no quiere pensar, pues bien, feliz.
pero quiern razona se da cuenta de que hay cosas raras.
hoy recien veo en las noticias que en italia, en un solo dia, hoy, unos 150 muertos.

¿ que puedo pensar ?? no tengo idea.
yo siempre considere que nosotros, o sea tecnicos e ingenieros tenemos una buena capacidad de  RAZONAR , por eso lo comparto aca.

a la vez, tira muy en contra como es EL SER HUMANO, yo no confio en lo mas minimo.
las estadisticas son tramposas, quizas, en esta epoca moriria la misma cantidad de gente  de complicaciones de una fiebre comun y todo esto es solo espando mediatico.
pero... .china no son tercermundistas.
EEUU y aempezo y no esta tampoco tranquilo, no se lo toma a la ligera.
asi que no son las muertes normales.

PD: me olvidaba y ahay filmada gente ( HDP ) , que teniendo el virus se pone a toser o escupir en lugares publicos para diseminarlo, gente de mierda, rencorosa de la vida, anda a saber.
extrañarme ?? no , no me extraña, por que se como es la gente y la amplia variedad de comportamientos.


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 10, 2020)

Pasan unas cuantas horas de que posteo que en mi país todavía no llegó el coronavirus, y...

dos casos!


----------



## peperc (Mar 11, 2020)

notaron algo ??
*esto de el corona virus esta dejando una enseñanza inmensa.*
a que no se han dado cuenta ??

el otro dia veia una  foto, de un satelite , de china, como en solo 2 meses desde el espacio se ve que la nube de contaminacion bajo muchisimo.
*y nadie se murio de hambre.*
china paralizada , *y nadie se murio de hambre.*

en Italia, ciudades paralizadas, transatlanticos que ya no navegan con turistas.....*y nadie se murio de hambre.*

entonces, esto de el calentamiento global, esto de la extincion de especies NO ES POR QUE SOMOS MUCHOS , es por nuestra manera de vivir, derrochando, destruyendo, gastando :
viajes.
fabricas de cosas BANALES, plasticos, derroche, dinero, ambicion.

hoy quiero comer alitas de murcielago, con costillitas de cerdo y probar algo de pulpo.... por el caprichito humano multiplicado por miles, por millones es que se mueven industrias enteras.
yo tengo dinero, quiero en mi salon la cabeza de un tigre de bengala.
y montones de medio pelo cambian sus zapatillas, su celular, su PC , su ..... .. por que ya esta pasada de moda...
y asi la industria funciona y funciona, matando, destruyendo , quemando . contaminando .
basta que esta misma poblacion cambie sus costumbres y es igual PERO *IGUAL*  que si el 60 % de la poblacion se muriese y los que quedan siguen con la vida desprejuiciada:
el rico se va de viaje, en un transatlantico, dandose lujos y tirando su basura a el mar.
el pobre vive miserablemente quemando basura y comiendo porquerias.
y asi andamos.

imaginense, si no solo fuesemso razonablemetne austeros, imaginense si cada persona dedicase un 30 % de su trabajo real ( no donar dinero a una fundacion, NO ) , sino con sus manos:
plantar
recuperar el amazonas o el bosque mas cercano
ayudar a recuperar y cuidar especies, cualquier vida
limpiar playas
cambiar fabricas sucias por limpias.
etc.
etc . etc etc.
etc
etc
etc
etc
etc..

esto que ha pasado con el coronavirus es un "experimento social, " imposible de realizar a proposito.
pero surgio con esto de el coronavirus.
paises que bajaron 2 cambios con su "industria" , sea turismo o sea una fabrica de algo .
*y nadie se murio de hambre.

para meditarlo , no ?? *
ve


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 11, 2020)

Verdad que es rico vivir en un mundo con las responsabilidades repartidas y documentando un profundo conocimiento!


----------



## peperc (Mar 11, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Verdad que es rico vivir en un mundo con las responsabilidades repartidas y documentando un profundo conocimiento!



seguro, pero me parece que justo eso es lo que hoy menos vivimos.
desde hace mucho veo en todos lados que muchos "grupos" se llenan de " TENGO DERECHOS" ...... y ni pio de responsabilidades.
y son generaciones que han crecido con esa cancion en sus cabezas.
eso y cosas peores.
me parece que en los ultimos milenios estamos en lo peor de eso.


----------



## tiago (Mar 14, 2020)

Al parecer, los niños son igualmente propensos a contagiarse con el virus, pero por lo visto lo portan de forma asintomática y según las últimas noticias que he podido leer, parece que son los que más contagios propagan.
No van a la escuela porque están cerrados todos los centros educativos, así que los papás que han de ir a trabajar, los dejan con los abuelitos, de tal modo juntamos a las personas que más facilmente lo propagan con las personas más vulnerables. No se puede tener todo controlado.

Yo ya no sé que creer. Que si el gobierno miente con la información que proporciona, vete a saber si lo que estás leyendo es un fake, oootra vez los supermercados vacíos etc...
De momento, estado de alerta. Ya veremos lo que ocurre.

Saludos.


----------



## peperc (Mar 14, 2020)

tiago dijo:


> Al parecer, los niños son igualmente propensos a contagiarse con el virus, pero por lo visto lo portan de forma asintomática y según las últimas noticias que he podido leer, parece que son los que más contagios propagan.
> No van a la escuela porque están cerrados todos los centros educativos, así que los papás que han de ir a trabajar, los dejan con los abuelitos, de tal modo juntamos a las personas que más facilmente lo propagan con las personas más vulnerables. No se puede tener todo controlado.
> 
> Yo ya no sé que creer. *Que si el gobierno miente con la información que proporciona, vete a saber si lo que estás *leyendo es un fake, oootra vez los supermercados vacíos etc...
> ...



cuando generaciones y generaciones de seres humanos se acostumbraron a algo, no podes cambiarlos.
yo, si tuviese que apostar, apostaria que hoy dia, si a lso politicos les pones una pistola en la cabeza y les ddecis:
" solo quiero que hagan las cosas BIEN, solo por esta vez.
luego podran seguir robando.
solo hagan las csoas bien  O LOS MATO.

su respuesta honesta seria:
" es que no sabemos" , jamas nos preocupamos por eso de hacer las cosas bien, no sabemos... y no podemso evitar ser como somos ya .

1:15:45
mejor desde un poco antes, asi se dan cuenta de el tema:
1:14:15


----------



## peperc (Mar 15, 2020)

en ningun momento dicen las cosas como son, al principio decian que era solo una gripe.. *PERO LA REALIDAD ES QUE ES UNA MUERTE ATROZ* , pulmones con agua y / o inflamados , tosiendo, ahogandote......  es un horror .
deberian de decirlo , asi la gente toma conciencia.
y NO HAY CURA.

por otro lado:
no se si esta noticia es real :









						Polémica estrategia de Inglaterra contra el coronavirus: que se infecte el 60% de la población
					

Es para que la sociedad "se inmunice grupalmente" frente a futuros brotes




					www.eldia.com
				




me parece sorprendente, aunque un "clasico " de inglaterra, al fin y al cabo, es lo que hicieron con sus hermanos de IRLANDA cuando la hambruna de las patatas.
"dejar que la naturaleza siga su curso".
y dio el resultado que dio.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 15, 2020)

@peperec: Pánico e informaciones no objetivas no son cosa responsable de hacer. Me tomo el derecho de escribir esto por ser uno de esos 5% a 10% para los cuales ocurren consecuencias malas. Soy viejo, tengo diabetes, he tenido 5 infartos cerebrales y tengo un marcapasos para asegurar que mi corazón no entre en huelga!
Para el 80%, personas que no tengan los factores míos que he descrito o no hay síntomas algunos o es parecida a un resfrío. Eso son 4 de cada 5 personas. Porqué entonces esas medidas drásticas que se están tomando?
Una de las mas importantes razones para estas medidas drásticas se debe a que el 100% de las personas que resulten infectadas contagian el virus desde una fase muy temprana donde no hay síntomas en las personas. Por eso la distancia interpersonal. Si no sabes si estás infectado puedes ya estar contagiando terceros. Debido a que el número de personas que resultan infectadas aumenta de forma exponential esas medidas drásticas.
La otra cosa por la cual se cierran colegios y universidades es por combatir el contagio entre esas gente joven. Al mismo tiempo se comunica claramente que los abuelos no deben apoyar padres y madres en el cuidado de niños por ser ellos aquella parte de la población para la cual el virus es peligroso.
Pero hay otro objetivo muy importante. El virus va a contagiar las personas tal cual ocurre con resfríos.  Eso significa que el mismo porcentaje de personas va a ser infectada por el virus. Con las medidas drásticas que se están tomando se quiere frenar el contagiar para que los cupos disponibles en los hospitales para tratar pacientes a quienes el virus afecta de forma grave. Si las personas con síntomas serios, uno de cinco si mucho, pueden ser tratadas por los hospitales, entonces las medidas han logrado su objetivo!


----------



## peperc (Mar 15, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> @peperec: Pánico e informaciones no objetivas no son cosa responsable de hacer. Me tomo el derecho de escribir esto por ser uno de esos 5% a 10% para los cuales ocurren consecuencias malas. S



1 --- siempre el ombligo de tu mundo, todo gira en torno a tu aro .

hay hombre, que cosas qu eno cambian !!!

vos te crees que perder a un padre o a una madre ?? o a un abuelo NO es cosa mala ??
verlo en la cama sufriendo ¿?
yo prefiero sufrirla yo que ver como un ser que amo sufre y nada puedo hacer.

2 -- esto empezo solo hace unos meses , y NO se sabe como terminara.
si uno quiere preocuparse cosa de cada uno , si otros no quieren preocuparse, : idem.
pero es lo que es.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 15, 2020)

Así es. Es como es y por lo tanto hay que enfrentarse a lo que es buscando de forma objetiva información válida para lo que es, y no para lo que otras causes nos hacen ver las cosas atraves de un filtro. Si la propia opinión fuere por lo que fuere es negativa, que utilidad tiene para terceros leer una información que no los capacita a lo que viene.
Viendo aquí en Alemania como de forma cooperativa el país y todas sus instituciones cooperan de la forma que Alemanes son famosos o terribles. Organización está en los genes de los Alemanes. A eso se suma una buena infraestructura y los potenciales financieros de varios años acumulada. Pero lo que realmente me impresiona de la forma mas positiva es el cantar juntos de balcón y ventana creando el sentir de no estar solos.
Pero Italia también es ejemplo lo que pasa si la infraestructura médica no es capaz de atender la gran cantidad de casos serios, 325 muertos en un día! Enfermos de urgencia que tienen que ser internados en carpas, pacientes de mas de 80 años y antecedentes médicos son considerados ya muertos y los recursos se invierten en aquellos con chance de sobrevivir.
Paree como si una estuviera viviendo una película de Hollywood de fin de mundo por una virus!


----------



## peperc (Mar 15, 2020)

y si, es lo que es.
y es preocupante.
mira, recien veo aca en Argentina, una grafica de como se contagia el virus segun si la poblacion se mueve mucho o se mueve poco .
yo NO SOY ESTADISTA, NI CIENTIFICO, solo tecnico.

esto antes de llegar a Argentina lo veiamos en la TV, como iba avanzando en los paises.

mi pregunta es esta:
no es mas facil aislar a 1 mil o a 10 mil personas, o sea , aislarlas es que si entran a el pais ( que no queda otra)  entonces van derechito a un pueblo, un par de hectareas que esten sin uso , se montan contenedores como casas provisorias y se aislan y asi se contienen , sino , que no entren a el pais.

ahora, en menos de 1 mes ya el chirolita que tenemos de presidente tiene que estar pensando en aislar o parar a TODO EL PAIS.

yo , particularmente me lo tomo muy en serio, y estoy haciendome un protocolo de habito de vida:
al entrar a casa dejo bolso y zapatillas, lo primero es lavarme manos Y CARA y pelo , y tengo una toalla para secarme, la cual luego de ser usada 1 vez va a un tacho ( me tengo que comprar varias mas) , cuando tengo varias las lavo, agua y un poquito de lavandina.
por ahora es tomar la costumbre, el riesgo aun es bajisimo, pero en unas semanas o un mes el riesgo subira mucho y debo tener el habito.
estas son solo algunas de las costumbres que estoy tomando , hay mas cosas.
y cuando me parece tonto:
solo pienso en estar en el hospital, viendo a mi madre tosiendo sangre y yo sin poder hacer nada.

cada quien es como es.
y vivimos aca, en este mundo , donde un chorro te mata por un celular y si luego algun policia te lo mata a ese chorro salis a escuchar a la madre decir:
" mi hijo era buen pibe, solo robana y se drogaba a veces, y si mataba a alguno era por que este se le retobaba" .
y luego escuchas aun politico decir tambien , cualquier burrada de las de ellos .

aca O SE DEFIENDE UNO MISMO O SE JODE.

sea contra un virus o sea contra lo que sea.

yo comparto mi preocupacion con ustedes, pero se que cada quien es muy particular, y se muy bien que la sociedad humana moderna esta ANESTESIADA, gente que jamas vivio una pandemia o una guerra o una catastrofe, se rien, hacen bromas.. dicen que no es nada.. que pasara.
y si mañana lunes encuentran una vacuna facil, yo soy un boludo paranoico.
y si no ??

saben que me recuerda '' ?? ? el otro dia leia de la FIESTA DE LA VARICELA o  DE EL SARAMPION
madres ...... tontas por no decir otra cosa, crecieron con toda la seguridad de el mundo, jamas tuvieron un sobresalto, no les falto nada.... entonces, ahora se agarran con la "onda naturista" , no a las vacunas.
los laboratorios ladrones.

quien no vivio ciertas cosas, no cree que sean ciertas.
asi nos atontamos.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

mira esta noticia:








						Coronavirus: 270 extranjeros debieron volver a sus países por las restricciones
					

Esto sucedió porque 90 extranjeros, que habían ingresado recientemente al país, se negaban a cumplir la cuarentena obligatoria y porque 180 habían arribado desde las zonas de riesgoPor el coronavirus, un total de 270 extranjeros debieron volver a sus países de origen, entre los que no quisieron...




					es-us.noticias.yahoo.com
				




no son solo los Argentinos.
extranjeros siguen viniendo , saben como esta la cosa, pero al parecer, quieren aprovechar lso pasajes baratos y les importa un huevo nada.
entran a el pais y no uno .. 90 personas se niegan a hacer la cuarentena.
y cuantos habran dicho que si , pero no ....
y los que vienen a sabiendas de paises  problematicos.
y al revez tambien : Argentinos que hacian un crucero ( ya sabian......  ) y ahora se quejan de que quedan varados ..
ya sabian.
todos sabian.

asi es el ser humano, el mundo entero.
tu vecino. mi vecino,  tu tio, mi hermano, tu ......
es lo que es.

se supone nosotros somos tecnicos, yo siempre valore muchisimo mi enseñanza, lo que aprendi que fue a RAZONAR , a planificar, a analizar, creo que eso me sirve en todos los ambitos de la vida.
a todos nosotros.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 16, 2020)

Yo de ustedes empezaría *Ya *a tomar precauciones. Aquí nadie hacía caso, todo el mundo se pasaba el día en los parques, en rutas tutísticas, aprovecharon para ir de vacaciones a zonas costeras y mientras los hospitales saturándose. 
Hasta que el gobierno no se ha puesto serio y ha amenazado con multas o. . . no han hecho caso y se han recluido en casa.  

Mi viejo llevaba tosiendo casi un mes, pero el aleman que le colonizó el cerebro no le dejaba poner remedio ni exteriorizar molestia alguna. 
Se negaba por completo a visitar al médico y ayer tras dos días de episodios de mayor confusión y tics nervioso fué hospitalizado. 
Así como mi madre dió negativo (se supone que vuelven a revisar por ser havitual falsos negativos) en la prueba, mi padre es positivo y eso apunta a mi posible seguro positivo.
Con esto les quiero advertir que no se anden por las ramas, que cuando aquí era una "curiosa noticia del extranjero lejano" ya habían portadores del virus haciendo su vida normal interactuando con la comunidad.

Ahora ya se están movilizando el ejército y las fuerzas locales, a mi parecer lo tenían que haber hecho hace días pero al menos están haciendo algo.

Resulta curioso que los mismos que hasta hace dos días (cuando se han puesto serias las autoridades) pasaban las horas en el parque o en la puerta de un colmado, bebiendo cervezas y lanzando improperios contra este o aquél entrenador o jugador de fútbol, hoy se dedican a plaudir a los sanitarios de urgengias que acuden a los domicicilios, se dedican también a subir vídeos emotivos y divertidos de personas aplaudiendo o cantando o jugando el "veo veo" desde las ventanas de sus viviendas con un alto grado de cinismo.


----------



## loudness (Mar 16, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> tras dos días de episodios de mayor confusión y tics nervioso fué hospitalizado.
> Así como mi madre dió negativo (se supone que vuelven a revisar por ser havitual falsos negativos) en la prueba, mi padre es positivo y eso apunta a mi posible seguro positivo.



Una mala situación sin duda. Te deseo fuerza y una pronta recuperación para tu padre.



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Resulta curioso que los mismos que hasta hace dos días (cuando se han puesto serias las autoridades) pasaban las horas en el parque o en la puerta de un colmado, bebiendo cervezas y lanzando improperios contra este o aquél entrenador o jugador de fútbol, hoy se dedican a plaudir a los sanitarios de urgengias que acuden a los domicicilios, se dedican también a subir vídeos emotivos y divertidos de personas aplaudiendo o cantando o jugando el "veo veo" desde las ventanas de sus viviendas con un alto grado de cinismo.



Cuando se planteo el cierre de las terrazas de Madrid vi una persona en el periódico (el pais) quejándose de que "donde vamos a tomar las copas ahora". Una semana después, entre lo de "yomequedoencasa" y "vívanlasenfermeras" se dice que la culpa de todo la tiene el presidente porque no actuó mucho antes.... Pero estamos gilipollas o que nos pasa????? Si no sale el ejercito a las calles todavia estamos por ahi de chatos. A veces pienso que nos merecemos todo lo que nos pase.

Llevo años fuera de España y cuando llegue aquí por primera vez la actitud de los japoneses en cuanto a los desastres naturales me parecía desmesurada. "Porque hay que preocuparse tanto?" pensaba. Pero ejemplos como el 11 de marzo de 2011 o este tema del virus (entre otros) me esta empezando a convencer si de verdad esta actitud es la correcta y en Europa deberíamos pensarlo de otra manera.....

... siempre que las cifras de Japón sean correctas, claro esta, porque el gobierno quiere hacer si o si las putas olimpiadas del 2020 y se rumorea que puede estar limitando el numero de análisis al dia o explicando el numero de infectados con cuentagotas... pero esto es otro tema.

De momento mascarilla, lavado de garganta, lavado de manos, evitar sitios concurridos y haber que pasa.


----------



## peperc (Mar 16, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Yo de ustedes empezaría *Ya *a tomar precauciones. Aquí nadie hacía caso, todo el mundo se pasaba el día en los parques, en rutas tutísticas, aprovecharon para ir de vacaciones a zonas costeras y mientras los hospitales saturándose.
> Hasta que el gobierno no se ha puesto serio y ha amenazado con multas o. . . no han hecho caso y se han recluido en casa.
> 
> Mi viejo llevaba tosiendo casi un mes, pero el aleman que le colonizó el cerebro no le dejaba poner remedio ni exteriorizar molestia alguna.
> ...



asi es el ser humano.
no queda otra que observar y aceptar.
asi es .


loudness dijo:


> me esta empezando a convencer si de verdad esta actitud es la correcta y en Europa deberíamos pensarlo de otra manera.....



hay 2 maneras de actuar cuando algo "raro" ocurre, pongamos por ejemplo un cambio de presion y que las aguas de la playa retroceden muchisimo, de manera increible, y ademas vemos bandadas de pajaros pasar:

1 -- como hacen todos los animales: se asustan y buscan alejarse de la playa .. y sobrevien.
aca lo importante es un cierto comportamiento que describire a continuacion y los animales en su sabiduria NO han adoptado:

2 -- hacer como hace el ser humano: 
meterse en la playa a mirar, sacarse selfies.
decirle a sus amigos lo guapo que es y como el ha pisado donde otro no ha pisado.
burlarse de quien esta asustado, y decirle que es un marica, no es un machote.

dicen que lo que no se usa en muchisimo tiempo se anula, se anestesia, hay muchisima gente que jamas ha vivido una situacion dificil, mas que en el cine.
otra que la ha vivido de muy chicos ( una guerra) y te dice que lo qu eel ha vivido es jodido, y que lo que pasa ahora es una gilipollez.
en fin.
para eso la naturaleza tiene algo que se llama "SELECCION NATURAL" .

yo a esta altura tengo bien claro que soy yo y mi familia y ojo, tengo que discutir con ellos ( irritantemente) acerca de respetar ciertas medidas de higiene contra el virus que estoy tratando de que se acostumbren.
como ven:
se lucha contra un virus pero tambien contra ciertas costumbres humanas, que nos tienen anulados IDIOTIZADOS y no nos permiten evaluar:

*LEY DE LA NATURALEZA:* corre, ten cuidado, si era falsa alarma no pasa nada, pero si es algo serio , has salvado tu vida .

*LEY DE EL SER HUMANO:* no corras, como vas a correr ?? acaso eres un gilipollas ??  un maricon ?? , pues, que estas cosas no pasan, ya se arreglara solo.
todo esto es un circo.


----------



## peperc (Mar 18, 2020)

¿Cuándo empezarán los hospitales españoles a negar asistencia a los ancianos con coronavirus y dejarlos morir?
					

La pregunta no es si lo harán o no, sino cuándo. ¿Cuándo empezarán los hospitales españoles a negar asistencia a los ancianos con coronavirus y dejarlos morir? ¿La semana que viene? ¿En diez días?   En Italia -país al que le seguimos los pasos en esto del coronavirus- lo están haciendo ya.




					es-us.noticias.yahoo.com
				




*¿Cuándo empezarán los hospitales españoles a negar asistencia a los ancianos con coronavirus y dejarlos morir?*
La pregunta no es si lo harán o no, sino cuándo. *¿Cuándo empezarán los hospitales españoles a negar asistencia a los ancianos con**coronavirus** y dejarlos morir?* ¿La semana que viene? ¿En diez días? ¿En veinte?

En *Italia* -donde la epidemia comenzó diez días antes que en nuestro país- lo están haciendo ya.

*Decenas de ancianos han muerto solos*, en sus casas, sin ninguna atención médica. Los servicios sanitarios están desbordados, las ambulancias no dan a basto y los médicos de urgencias no pueden llegar a todas las viviendas. *En los hospitales se han visto obligados a escoger*. ¿A quién salvo? *Como durante una guerra. *¿A quién le conecto el respirador, a quién ingreso en la UCI? Pero lo que hasta ahora eran decisiones individuales de personal sanitario desbordado, sin dormir durante días, sin los medios necesarios,* ahora es una recomendación.* 

The Telegraph publica que *a los enfermos que tengan ochenta años o más**se les denegará el acceso a terapia intensiva**,* según un nuevo protocolo del comité de crisis en la región de Piamonte, epicentro del contagio. En el documento, redactado por el departamento de protección civil, se da preferencia en el tratamiento los enfermos menores de esa 80 años, pero también *pide a los médicos que piensen bien si para los paciente más ancianos vale la pena practicar maniobras de resucitación* -una reanimación cardiopulmonar cuando se ha entrado en parada-.

Si vives en Italia tienes más de 80 años y te contagias con el coronavirus tienes muchas probabilidades de morir.

En el hospital por falta de medios, o *sin tener ni siquiera la posibilidad de llegar al hospital,* como este matrimonio, encerrado en su casa de la localidad de Albino, luchando juntos y solos, durante ocho días, contra el coronavirus. Sin recibir ningún tipo de asistencia.

¿Cuándo va a empezar a pasar esto en España?

En España seguimos muy de cerca la curva de contagios y muertes de Italia. Bueno, en realidad, la superamos. A los 16 días de inicio de la epidemia, tenemos casi 3.000 contagiados más que entre nuestros vecinos, comparando las cifras oficiales de los gobiernos de los dos países. Y unos 70 fallecidos más (533 en España, 463 en Italia).

¿Cuál será la capacidad de nuestros hospitales para absorber a los enfermos? ¿Llegarán a colapsar? Algunos están ya al límite, derivando contagiados a hoteles reconvertidos en improvisados centros de cuarentena, o a hospitales militares de campaña habilitados en calles, gimnasios o cualquier local que pueda ser transformado.

En Italia, la pandemia comenzó diez días antes que en España.

*¿Llegaremos a tiempo en España para evitar que los médicos tengan que decidir a quién salvan? *¿Llegaremos a tiempo para evitar que los mayores de 80 años no puedan recibir asistencia suficiente o mueran solos en sus casas? ¿Estamos a tiempo de hacer algo?

*El sistema sanitario está a punto de colapsar*. Lo salva la actuación heroica de los sanitarios. Pero también lo salvamos todos, *quedándonos en casa*.

Pero miles de personas están desobedeciendo las órdenes de confinamiento. Las comisarías locales, de policía nacional y de guardia civil cuentan cientos de casos de españokles insolidarios. Gente paseando a los niños, ciclistas, corredores, grupos de amigos yendo a casa de otros amigos de fiesta. Cada vez que uno de ellos sale a la calle no sólo se está poniendo en riesgo a él mismo, sino al resto de personas con las que se relaciona. Y esas personas a otras. En una cadena infinita de contagios. Recordad que todo empezó hace solo cuatro meses con una sola persona infectada en la otra parte del planeta.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 19, 2020)

Una pregunta. Que utilidad, que beneficio tu quieres dar a aquellos que lean tu contribución? Si solo es para comunicar que malo es el mundo, entonces guárdate estos mensajes! Si uno que posiblemente sea candidato a lo que describes lee tu comentario, se sentirá mejor? Yo soy un candidato de esos, afortunadamente creo tener un buen entendimiento de la materia por lo que criticó tus contribuciones porque harán daño a aquellos susceptibles al pánico!

Información que considero útil!

La razón para todas las medidas que los estados están tomando es desacelerar el contagiar para que el número de casos que requieran atención de urgencia sea manejable por los recursos de emergencia de cada estado. Es valioso comunicar esto para propagar un comportamiento de cada persona ´que desacelere el contagiar.

Lo que describes es lo que tiene que ocurrir si el número de casos serios sobrepasa las posibilidades, los recursos de tratamiento de urgencia! Que situación mas horrible también para los médicos! No se si te puedes imaginar lo que sufren estos para cada caso. Pero si tienes 10 sistemas de cuidado y 11 pacientes, que hacer? Dejar morir las 11 personas por no poder tratar de la mejor forma a cada paciente ,o limitar la atención de urgencia a aquellos 10 pacientes que puedes salvar?

Es exactamente esto por lo cual cada persona en cada país tiene que comportarse de manera que esté aislado! Pero tengo una sugerencia peperec, porque sé que tienes los mas altos principios éticos. Ofrece to servicio voluntario para ayudar a esos pacientes que no se pueden atender para ayudar a combatir el miedo y el sufrimiento que estos sufren. En uno de mis múltiples estadías en el hospital puede ver como el hablar a una anciana que dejaba ver su miedo en sus ojos le ayuda a reducir este miedo!


----------



## peperc (Mar 19, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Una pregunta. Que utilidad, que beneficio tu quieres dar a aquellos que lean tu contribución? Si solo es para comunicar que malo es el mundo,



hellmut.. aca es "sala de charla"
quedate tranquilo, todo esto que has puesto no me extraña.
"contribucion" ¿ acaso tu no te la pasas copiando y pegando cosas de IA que estoy seguro ni entiendes ??
o contando acerca de tu velero que si lo tuvieses estarias navegando en el .
o acerca de tus dramas particulares.. ¿ que "contribucion" ?¿

algo que escribi te cayo mal ?  te molesto ??
no me extraña, eres un señor mayor, y siempre has escrito este tipo de comentarios, es tan habitual tu modo.
quizas, no te has planteado que quizas, solo quizas por eso en Alemania te dieron el retiro en esa empresa donde trabajabas ??

nunca viste tus aportes "copia y pego " de lo ultimo en tecnologia , que nadie responde nada ??

me encanta charlar con tigo, imagino que a muchos les pasa lo mismo.


Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Uporque sé que tienes los mas altos principios éticos. Ofrece to servicio voluntario para ayudar a esos pacientes que no se pueden atender para ayudar a combatir el miedo y el sufrimiento que estos sufren. En uno de mis múltiples estadías en el hospital puede ver como el hablar a una anciana que dejaba ver su miedo en sus ojos le ayuda a reducir este miedo!



yo no dije que tenia los mas altos principios eticos.
tu lo inventaste, ¿ donde lo he dicho?solo me preocupa las noticias.

esa estrategia es conocida ya, mucha gente la usa:
dicen que yo dije , solo para luego descalificarme.
yo soy solo una persona comun, ni siquiera se mucho de electronica, como te digo: no copio y pego  temas de tecnologia como para darmela de nada.
tampoco ando diciendo que vivo en Alemania , ni que tengo un bote el cual me parece ni se ha mojado .

me parece que muchos amigos no tienes, ¿ me equivoco ??


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

encima, ni que estuviese dando ideas mias.
solo pongo noticias que salen en los medios , y te la agarras con migo ??

cada quien tiene su idea de las cosas, pero cuando la gente tiene miedo, algunso se ponen asi:
a echar culpas, irritables.
si no les dices, pues L E HAS ENGAÑADO, OCULTADO COSAS.
si le dices :  PUES LE ESTAS ASUSTANDO .

la gata flora, que estamos grandes ya.
tu con todos tus enlaces de tecnologia, de chips de IA o cuanticos, y no sabes que ; 
*"tener la informacion es lo mas valioso " .*
luego que hace cada quien con ella, ese es el asunto.
esta el que se congela,
el que se pone a llorar.
el que le echa la culpa a los demas
y el que busca como aprovechar esa info para planificar que hacer.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 20, 2020)

Independiente de que las estadísticas sean falsas, creo debemos tomar nuestras precauciones por nosotros, nuestra familia y nuestros semejantes, respetar las indicaciones que las autoridades respectivas brindan, evitar las noticias alarmistas o que minimicen el peligro, acá en Perú, ya está implantado la inamovilidad obligatoria desde las 20 .00 hasta las 05.00 Horas, porque muchos irresponsables han tomado estas medidas como vacaciones, asisten a las playas, discotecas, etc. Y don estos mismos irresponsables, los que reclaman derechos, cuando se ven afectados y en su momento, no respetaron, hay que cuidarse, saludos amigos.


moises calderon dijo:


> Independiente de que las estadísticas sean falsas o no,  creo debemos tomar nuestras precauciones por nosotros, nuestra familia y nuestros semejantes, respetar las indicaciones que las autoridades respectivas brindan, evitar las noticias alarmistas o que minimicen el peligro, acá en Perú, ya está implantado la inamovilidad obligatoria desde las 20 .00 hasta las 05.00 Horas, porque muchos irresponsables han tomado estas medidas como vacaciones, asisten a las playas, discotecas, etc. Y don estos mismos irresponsables, los que reclaman derechos, cuando se ven afectados y en su momento, no respetaron, hay que cuidarse, saludos amigos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 20, 2020)

Así es, pasó en Italia, paso y pasa en España y seguirá pasando en los demás países. Los egoístas, los incrédulos o "desconocedores" aprovechan cualquier oportunidad para montar en su vehículo y desplazarse a su segunda vivienda del campo o la costa, para tomárselo como unas vacaciones cualquiera.
Esto no es una película, no es un juego ni mucho menos unas vacaciones.
Hay que seguir a rajatabla las indicaciones de las autoridades sanitarias, políticas y militares.
Es todo por nuestro bien, por el bien de nuestras familias, nuestros amigos, conocidos, etc...


----------



## peperc (Mar 20, 2020)

moises calderon dijo:


> Independiente de que las estadísticas sean falsas, creo debemos tomar nuestras precauciones por nosotros, nuestra familia y nuestros semejantes, respetar las indicaciones que las autoridades respectivas brindan, *evitar las noticias alarmistas o que minimicen el peligro*, acá en Perú, ya está implantado la inamovilidad obligatoria desde las 20 .00 hasta las 05.00 Horas, porque muchos irresponsables han tomado estas medidas como vacaciones, asisten a las playas, discotecas, etc. Y don estos mismos irresponsables, los que reclaman derechos, cuando se ven afectados y en su momento, no respetaron, hay que cuidarse, saludos amigos.



eso me la paso escuchando.
y es contradictorio.
o estas con Dios o con el diablo.

ademas, "alarmistas" ?? , solo falta decir que esto es una invasion ET .
por que mas alarma de la ya existente imposible.



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Así es, pasó en Italia, paso y pasa en España y seguirá pasando en los demás países. Los egoístas, los incrédulos o "desconocedores" aprovechan cualquier oportunidad para montar en su vehículo y desplazarse a su segunda vivienda del campo o la costa, para tomárselo como unas vacaciones cualquiera.
> Esto no es una película, no es un juego ni mucho menos unas vacaciones.
> Hay que seguir a rajatabla las indicaciones de las autoridades sanitarias, políticas y militares.
> Es todo por nuestro bien, por el bien de nuestras familias, nuestros amigos, conocidos, etc...


totalmente de acuerdo con tigo Pincha valvulas

y aca algo que responde a cuestiones de mas arriba, de manera contundente.
por que se sigue diciendo que " hay que ..........., pero no hay que ":
y esa ambiguedad es una porqueria.
fijense:

1 -- alguien duda de el numero de muertes ?? y si dudan de las estaidsiticas de que manera dudan ?? .. esconden a los muertos ?? o exageran el numero de muertes y infecciones.??

2 --- este virus se expandira por culpa de quienes ?? por culpa de los paranoicos que toman medidas de precaucion extremas y estan muy preocupados ??
o por culpa de los irresponsables que minimizan todo ??

ven?? las opciones son simples, es como hacer un diagrama de flujo ( algo que si sabemos) que no tiene muchas opciones y si, nos lleva  a una conclusion clara, *no a ambiguedades.*


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 20, 2020)

Y porque te sientes aludido?, Es una reflexión personal, que invoca a cuidarse, allá tú que te crees dueño del mundo y la verdad, mi opinión va a las personas que sí respetan derechos de otros, hasta para opinar, tus puntos de vista y elucubraciones no me interesan, el mundo está en peligro y hay que cuidarse.


----------



## peperc (Mar 20, 2020)

moises calderon dijo:


> Y porque te sientes aludido?, Es una reflexión personal, que invoca a cuidarse, allá tú que te crees dueño del mundo y la verdad, mi opinión va a las personas que sí respetan derechos de otros, hasta para opinar, tus puntos de vista y elucubraciones no me interesan, el mundo está en peligro y hay que cuidarse.



huu.. paremos con la histeria.
es un defecto humano, lo veo super seguido.
cuando alguien escrible no podes diferir en nada ni acotar nada  que en seguida el otro se siente ofendido.
ya parece un sindrome.

solo te has sentido tocado y atacas con cualquiera, solo pro que ... por que ??
veamos:


moises calderon dijo:


> *Y porque te sientes aludido?, E*s una reflexión personal, que invoca a cuidarse, allá tú que te crees dueño del mundo y la verdad, mi opinión va a las personas que sí respetan derechos de otros, hasta para opinar, tus puntos de vista y elucubraciones no me interesan, el mundo está en peligro y hay que cuidarse.


en que ? ?por que lo dices ??



moises calderon dijo:


> Y porque te sientes aludido?, *Es una reflexión personal, *que invoca a cuidarse, allá tú que te crees dueño del mundo y la verdad, mi opinión va a las personas que sí respetan derechos de otros, hasta para opinar, tus puntos de vista y elucubraciones no me interesan, el mundo está en peligro y hay que cuidarse.


perfecto, lo mio tambien .
solo marco que no es tan cierto que ambos puntos ( no alarmar , y no crear sensacion de que no pasa nada ) no son ciertos, solo uno de ellos es valido .



moises calderon dijo:


> Y porque te sientes aludido?, Es una reflexión personal, que invoca a cuidarse, a*llá tú que te crees dueño del mundo* y la verdad, mi opinión va a las personas que sí respetan derechos de otros, hasta para opinar, tus puntos de vista y elucubraciones no me interesan, el mundo está en peligro y hay que cuidarse.


donde ? cunado ?? por que pones eso ??



moises calderon dijo:


> Y porque te sientes aludido?, Es una reflexión personal, que invoca a cuidarse, allá tú que te crees dueño del mundo y la verdad, *mi opinión va a las personas que sí respetan derechos de otros,* hasta para opinar, tus puntos de vista y elucubraciones no me interesan, el mundo está en peligro y hay que cuidarse.



bien, pareces feminista: hablas de respetar a otros, pero en seguida no te interesa o descalificas lo de el otro .. y ni se por que ??



moises calderon dijo:


> Y porque te sientes aludido?, Es una reflexión personal, que invoca a cuidarse, allá tú que te crees dueño del mundo y la verdad, mi opinión va a las personas que sí respetan derechos de otros, hasta para opinar, tus puntos de vista y elucubraciones no me interesan, *el mundo está en peligro y hay que cuidarse.*



ok, bueno, si .. ¿ acaso yo puse lo contrario ??
no el mundo, si la gente, pero bueno, acaso puse lo contrario ??

-
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
esto es :
DIA 1 DE CUARENTENA 

.
.
.
.
.
.
 ya me imagino el dia 7 o el dia 8 de cuarentena:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2020)

Aca en Argentina, y sobre todo en Buenos Aires, salian caravanas de vehículos hacia la costa....como si fueran de vacaciones!!!
La policía los detiene y los intendentes habían anunciado el cierre de todos los comercios y playas, pero los hdp se metían por los medanos para sortear las vallas.


----------



## peperc (Mar 20, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Aca en Argentina, y sobre todo en Buenos Aires, salian caravanas de vehículos hacia la costa....como si fueran de vacaciones!!!
> La policía los detiene y los intendentes habían anunciado el cierre de todos los comercios y playas, pero los hdp se metían por los medanos para sortear las vallas.



si, es increible, pero bueno ( no lo justifico, es INCREIBLE) .
el tema es que JAMAS  hemso vivido algo asi.
es esa "anestesia" que nos vuelve tontos.

he aprendido mucho observando este tema:

el tsunami de indonesia, como la gente confiada, anestesiada de el peligro se metia  dentro de la playa  por que el agua "desaparecio" .
y lo vi en otros casos, donde la genet se quedaba demasiado cerc ade cosas muy peligrosas.
¿ vieron incluso gente que hacia turismo  a la boca de volcanes donde hay lava ??
creo que hace no mucho paso que murieron unos cuantos , que estaban enun tour de esos y el volcan se activo un poco ( suficiente) .
ningun animal hace esa tonteria.
los animales buscan lo seguro, no andar en el borde.
por eso digo que es algo psicologico, una anestesia que nos juega en contra.

y en el caso de nosotros los  humanos, les agrego cosas que espero no molesten:
pero son decadas de educacion donde el egoismo prevalece :
"YO TENGO DERECHOS"
el feminismo y ni que hablar de por dar unpar de ejemplos actitudes como :






para que se vea de ambos generos :






mil videos hay , miles, de comportamiento humano.....  es lo que es.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
yo hace rato me enojo menos, acepto al ser humano como es.
como si fuese un bichito, que se comporta como se comporta y es inevitable, es la consecuencia de todo el grupo, es inevitable.

asi y todo, dentro de este asunto: en general la sociedad se esta portando bastante bien, era inevitable mucha gente que no caiga , o que tenga su comportamiento absurdo, como dije:
son decadas de cierta educacion.
y ademas, esto de el virus, nos agarro a todos bastante sin experiencia.

asi que bueno.... ojala se pueda parar.
lo triste es que ..... si fuese que este virus te da un ataque al corazon, bueno, se te lleva a un familiar pero en paz..
lo malo es que es una manera bastante dura / fea de morir.

pero quien sabe , algo que si les puedo decir seguro es que yo no se predecir el futuro, nunca le acierto, quien sabe si despues de esto seguiremos como estabamos, o aprenderemos algo , seremos mejores, o peores.
no se.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 20, 2020)

Esperemos,que nos sirva de lección y cambiemos por el bien de la humanidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2020)

Vi en el noticiero que en Colombia pasaba lo mismo , iban hasta con lanchas . . .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 20, 2020)

Está claro que es el espíritu latino que no se sabe estar quieto en casa y necesita irse de fiesta. 💃🕺


----------



## peperc (Mar 20, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Está claro que es el espíritu latino que no se sabe estar quieto en casa y necesita irse de fiesta. 💃🕺



vos decis el espiritu latino ??
los yankys ( primer mundo ) y tambien fueron lentejas.. y encima....... encima....... no se como decirlo:









						Coronavirus en EE.UU.: psicosis y largas colas en las tiendas para comprar ¡armas!
					

California, Nueva York y Washington están colapsadas por las ventas. Unos compran armas para proteger a sus familias de 'saqueadores' de alimentos y los asiáticos para protegerse de ataques racistas.




					www.clarin.com
				




si viene Dios: compran armas.
si viene el diablo : comparn armas
si viene la suegra : compran armas
si gana su candidato : compran armas para defenderlo 
si gana la oposicion: compran armas para defenderse.
si viene papa noel: compran armas por sea caso.
o esperen.. esperen....
que lo busco:

si es el cumpleaños de la nena:
o si estan abuurida la nena.
o si ve nenes salir de el colegio y esta aburrida....
o si solo no le gustan los lunes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2020)

Aqui , un  tipo que está preso por homicidio , y supongo maneja desde la cárcel su negocio bailable "Pinar de Rocha" , abrió en contra de la ley , eso no me alarma , me alarma que 1500 idiotas hayan ido a bailar y franelearse.


P.D.: Título editado , coronavirus va todo junto  🤷‍♂️


----------



## peperc (Mar 20, 2020)

y leiste lo de el bingo o el casino ??
no se si es cierto o no .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2020)

No leí


----------



## peperc (Mar 20, 2020)

que estaba lleno , estos dias.
por el face lo vi, no se si es cierto, no compro diario y no tengo TV .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2020)

Pudo ser anterior al decreto de cuarentena  🤷‍♂️


----------



## cyverlarva (Mar 20, 2020)

Lamentablemente vivimos la era de los "derechos" sin responsabilidades, leer a Castañeira cuestionar la cuarentena diciendo que la policia en la calle es un virtual estado de sitio, me revolvio el estomago. Como podes controlar la horda de hdp que se toman esta cuarentena como unas vacaciones. No solo deberian sacar a la policia , prefectura y gendarmeria,  a la calle, los controles en las rutas los deberia hacer el ejercito. Pareciese que esto es como un chiste, que estamos viendo una serie de netflix, si no logran parar la cantidad de contagios (que vienen sumandose de forma exponencial) en 10 dias no hay servicio sanitario. Esto no es Italia o España ellos estan mucho mejor que nosotros y cuentan con mas recursos sumado a que ellos tienen CREDITO, nosotros no tenemos nada, esto esta mas cerca de Nigeria que de Chile. Y ver a paises del primer mundo desesperados, no nos despierta. Tengo amigos que riendose me dicen, che dejate de joder, esto es una gripe, mata viejos y enfermos , como si los viejos y los enfermos fueran descartables, un ejemplo barbaro para las generaciones nuevas, que exigen a gritos que les respeten los derechos, pero no se hacen cargo de ninguna responsabilidad.


----------



## peperc (Mar 20, 2020)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Lamentablemente vivimos la era de los "derechos" sin responsabilidades, leer a Castañeira



no sabia quien era, ... vi la foto, con su pañuelito verde y en una manifestacion ( obvio de izquierda) .
listo.
nada mas, solo falta a su lado a malena pichot diciendo que " hay que prender fuego todo " ( menos lo suyo claro esta ) .
listo.


cyverlarva dijo:


> Tengo amigos que riendose me dicen, che dejate de joder, esto es una gripe, mata viejos y enfermos , como si .....



como si ellos no tuviesen padres.
o si los tenian no los quisieron nunca.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
sabes que pasa ?? con esto sale la la luz la naturaleza de cada quien.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 21, 2020)

cyverlarva dijo:


> . Tengo amigos que riendose me dicen, che dejate de joder, esto es una gripe, mata viejos y enfermos ,


Por aquí los *bocazas* que decían "esto es una gripe mas" ya se han callado. Supongo que algunos habrán "caído" y otros estarán de cuarentena sufriendo la perdida de algún ser querido.

Siempre hay gente que nada contracorriente queriendo arrastrar a los demás a una gran catarata. Unas veces terminan dirigiendo nuestras vidas y otras al fondo de un precipicio.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 21, 2020)

Soy uno de estos viejos y tengo un montón de antecedentes médicos que me hacen candidato a no sobrevivir si se me pega el virus.

Mi opinión personal:

Una actitud positiva ayuda a combatir problemas de salud, muchas pruebas he recibido sobreviviendo 5 infartos cerebrales, paros cardíacos, etcétera. de igual importancia es tener un día organizado. Mi afición a la electrónica y el modelismo naval ya en los pasados años me han visto estudiando y trabajando en mi taller. Donde tengo que mejorar es en el hacer ejercicio. Hasta hace unos días por tal razón era el que salía a hacer compras de alimento, lo que significaba montarme en la bicicleta.Ahora le debo buscar alternativa.

Pero también me parece importante asegurar que de ningún modo los miembros de familia se tomen alguna responsabilidad si el destino me llama. Afortunadamente estos últimos años me han quitado el miedo a morirme por eso poder pasar en cualquier moment con otro infarto cerebraL  por ejemplo. Pero morir por el virus, lo que aparentemente hace que uno se asfixie no es de las formas mas agradables. Prefiero mil veces morirme por un infarto cerebral!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2020)

El nuevo método para "imprimir" los respiradores de los hospitales: es barato y funciona
					

Cómo se generan las nuevas piezas de tres dimensiones que permiten tener suministros ante la escasez por el coronavirus.




					www.infotechnology.com
				












						La característica común que compartían casi el 100 % de los fallecidos por coronavirus en Italia
					

Los autoridades del país transalpino publicaron un informe oficial sobre las víctimas mortales del covid-19 en su territorio, que ya se acercan a las 3.500.




					actualidad.rt.com


----------



## tiago (Mar 21, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> @peperec: Pánico e informaciones no objetivas no son cosa responsable de hacer. Me tomo el derecho de escribir esto por ser uno de esos 5% a 10% para los cuales ocurren consecuencias malas. Soy viejo, tengo diabetes, he tenido 5 infartos cerebrales y tengo un marcapasos para asegurar que mi corazón no entre en huelga!
> Para el 80%, personas que no tengan los factores míos que he descrito o no hay síntomas algunos o es parecida a un resfrío. Eso son 4 de cada 5 personas.* Porqué entonces esas medidas drásticas que se están tomando?*
> Una de las mas importantes razones para estas medidas drásticas se debe a que el 100% de las personas que resulten infectadas contagian el virus desde una fase muy temprana donde no hay síntomas en las personas. Por eso la distancia interpersonal. Si no sabes si estás infectado puedes ya estar contagiando terceros. Debido a que el número de personas que resultan infectadas aumenta de forma exponential esas medidas drásticas.
> La otra cosa por la cual se cierran colegios y universidades es por combatir el contagio entre esas gente joven. Al mismo tiempo se comunica claramente que los abuelos no deben apoyar padres y madres en el cuidado de niños por ser ellos aquella parte de la población para la cual el virus es peligroso.
> Pero hay otro objetivo muy importante. El virus va a contagiar las personas tal cual ocurre con resfríos.  Eso significa que el mismo porcentaje de personas va a ser infectada por el virus. Con las medidas drásticas que se están tomando se quiere frenar el contagiar para que los cupos disponibles en los hospitales para tratar pacientes a quienes el virus afecta de forma grave. Si las personas con síntomas serios, uno de cinco si mucho, pueden ser tratadas por los hospitales, entonces las medidas han logrado su objetivo!



Por evitar el colapso del sistema sanitario, simplemente.
No es un virus que te mata entre terribles estertores, ni te convierte en zombie. Es un virus que afecta a la población más sensible, obviamente a las personas mayores.
España en cabeza, Italia y algún país mediterraneo más, somos los países en los que la esperanza de vida es la mayor del mundo en términos globales, por tanto las muertes en nuestros países se disparan debido a que perece una gran cantidad de gente mayor, ya que la tenemos en abundancia. Las cifras hay que saber explicarlas y contrastarlas.

Los demás países copian los modelos preventivos que se están adoptando, desgraciadamente a costa de vidas humanas, y es lógico y altamente recomendable que las medidas de precaución se extremen hasta lo absurdo, y si no, ¿Qué hacemos?

Prácticamente la gran mayoría de la población, pasemos el virus de forma asintomática, pero el grupo de riesgo conformado por la población de más edad o personas con determinadas patologías acusarán un agravamiento de los síntomas que les puede llevar a la muerte, necesitando de forma perentoria, cuidados especiales y equipos de respiración, ingresando necesariamente en unidades de cuidados intensivos para su correcto control ya que el Covid19 ataca principalmente a los alveolos pulmonares, haciendolos fracasar.

Por poner un ejemplo sin acritud y respondiendo a la realidad, ¿De cuantas camas de cuidado intensivo dispone Perú u otros países de recursos limitados, lamentablemente?, pues te puedo decir que no sé si llegan al millar.
Además hay que tener en cuenta las costumbres y formas de vida locales, tan variadas como extremas en lo que se refiere a riqueza y posibilidades. Yo, por ejemplo, puedo ser una persona que vive al día, gastando lo que gano en la jornada que discurre en tiempo real, y comiendo y bebiendo lo que la fortuna me ha deparado para ese día, sin embargo en el barrio de enfrente vive gente con amplias posibilidades económicas y todos somos igualmente contagiosos, ese es el quid de la cuestión. Diversidad inclasificable que hace que las soluciones aplicadas sean prácticamente imposibles.

En España, disponemos de 9,7 camas de UCI por cada 100.000 habitantes. ¿Cuantas tiene los paises con menos recursos?
El Covid19 es un virus que tiene unos 20 días de incubación durante los cuales es contagioso, y 10 días de actividad después de habes sanado el individuo, por lo que se convierte en un virus potencialmente contagioso y peligroso.
Dadas éstas cifras es lógico y hasta sabio que los países en los que no se ha producido el estallido extremen las precauciones hasta el absurdo, ya que la única forma de combatirlo actualmente es la prevención, y para que ésta sea eficaz, la responsabilidad ciudadana es indispensable.

Por tanto, extremar las medidas y copiar los modelos adoptados en las "zonas cero" es indispensable para la supervivencia de la ciudadanía.
Aqúi vamos todos con guantes y mascarillas si tenemos que salir a la calle, y nos aplicamos en las manos gel hidroalcoholico al salir y entrar a los comercios que permanecen abiertos. Algunos no se ponen mascarillas ni guantes, lo que es básicamente una falta de respeto hacia los demás, aparte de que esa actitud seguro que provocará muertes.

La prevención es el único arma que tenemos, y la exageración en las medidas es la máxima garantía de éxito de la que disponemos, aún así que Dios reparta suerte y ya vermos lo que ocurre. Sed prudentes y haced caso a las autoridades extremando las precauciones hasta el absurdo.
Yo, en la entrada de casa tengo una plataforma desinfectadora para los pies, y todo lo que traemos del supermercado envasado en plástico o similares lo lavamos con lejía al 20% antes de guardarlo en la nevera o en las estanterías, con todo y con eso el porcentaje de riesgo de contaminación es superior al porcentaje de seguridad que ofrecen éstas medidas. Copiar los modelos preventivos que han demostrado eficacia, es la ventaja para aquellos que aún puden evitar los malos tiempos que se avecinan

No sé si me he explicado.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2020)

Hipertensos
Diabéticos
Problemas coronarios
Problemas respiratorios.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 21, 2020)

@DOSMETROS: Con la excepción de los problemas respiratorios cumplo todo la lista mas los cardio-vasculares a lo que sumo 5 infartos cerebrales y ciertos problemas del corazón por lo que tengo el marcapasos.

#@tiago: Comparto un 100% lo que escribes y veo que podría aumentar las prevenciones por lo que listas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2020)

"Un médico Argentino que trabaja en Almería , informó que la vieja práctica de poner una olla a hervir (con o sin eucalipto ) y envolverse en un toallón y aspirar sus vapores no menos de 5 minutos podría ser una gran ayuda ya que el virus sucumbe con 56ºC"


----------



## peperc (Mar 21, 2020)

no se cuanto es 56 grados, pero ...
como se portan los pulmones a 56 grados??

el agua de los vapores esta a 100 grados, el vapor apenas sale va bajando la temperatura, entra a los pulmones mas frio aun .

si haciendose "vahos" con una cacerola matase al virus .. y aca todo el planeta buscando la cura ....
seamos coherentes.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

por otro lado, seria interesante el guardar toda la info posible de esta epoca, casi diria que esto es un tragico "EXPERIMENTO SOCIAL"  unico.
creo que daria para un analisis mas adelante, cuando todo se calme.
¿ cuantas cosas de la vida cotidiana que vivimos son necesarias ?? , en la vida diaria.
por dar un ejemplo a donde voy :
solo con esta cuarentena, pero imaginen que NO es una cuarentena asi de fuerte, cada quien puede si ir a trabajar, no hay enfermedad alguna, pero de algun modo si se restringen ciertas cosas....
les doy vueltas, disculpen:
¿ a que voy ?? 
cuanta gente *se ha salvado *de morir con esta cuarentena, pero no por el coronavirus.
cuantos accidentes de autos no han ocurrido, habrian si ocurrido en un mundo paralelo sin virus, pero aca, no ocurrieron.
¿ cuantos accidentes de auto ocurren diariamente , cuando todo esta normal y corremos mal ?? 
cuantas muertes cada dia ?
y cuantas cosa smas , que no se me ocurren ahora.


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> @DOSMETROS: Con la excepción de los problemas respiratorios cumplo todo la lista mas los cardio-vasculares a lo que sumo 5 infartos cerebrales y ciertos problemas del corazón por lo que tengo el marcapasos.
> 
> #@tiago: Comparto un 100% lo que escribes y veo que podría aumentar las prevenciones por lo que listas.


Si necesitas saber algo más, no dudes en preguntar.

También hay que tener en cuenta que se han puesto en circulación muchas estadísticas que comparan el Covid con otros virus o pandemias similares.
Por poner un ejemplo, nos dicen que el Sarampión -Aparte de otros cientos de enfermedades-, causa mas muertes que el Covid, lo cual es cierto hasta cierto punto, ya que para los resultados de la estadística del Sarampión se han tenido en cuenta las muertes ocurridas en Africa y otros países en los que el Covid aún no ha entrado con fuerza, cuando las infecciones anuales por Covid igualen en afectados y países a las del Sarampión, ya os digo yo que las va a triplicar en el mejor de los casos.

Los Ingleses han decidido adoptar un modelo no preventivo y seguir haciendo vida como si nada estuviera ocurriendo, bueno, ellos sabrán, no está mal tener un grupo control que nos arroje cifras para poder cotejarlas con las de los países que toman medidas.
Ésto nos ha de alcanzar tarde o temprano a todos, esperemos que con el bicho un poco mas debilitado y con una vacuna ya desarrollada.

Yo acudo a trabajar semana sí y semana no, junto a otra compañera, las semanas que no vamos nosotros acuden otra pareja de compañeros. Somos como los liquidadores cuando aquello de Chernobil.

Ayer en un grupo de wasap que tenemos los trabajadores de mi empresa, uno de ellos manifestó tener fiebre y dificultad respiratoria, con la saturación de oxígeno a 95. El ingreso en UCI en éstos casos es cuando te baja  a 92. aún no le han hecho pruebas, si le sale positivo, todos los de mi trabajo estamos contaminados, y por tanto, nuestras familias y personas con las que vivimos.
Ayer, un vecino de mi edificio (Somos 28 viviendas) tuvo que ingresar en el hospital por sintomas similares pero más acusados, estamos a la espera de que nos comuniquen resultados.
Si alguno de ellos resulta positivo, pues ahí vamos, a pasarlo lo mejor posible y esperar que termine ésta pesadilla.
Valencia es una ciudad fantasma, solo se oyen pasar ambulancias de cuando en cuando. Y la decoración luminosa que se ha instalado por toda la ciudad con motivo de la celebración de Las Fallas, que finalmente se suspendieron, le añade un toque inquietante.

*Hellmut1956*, yo soy hipertenso y sigo un tratamiento con esos fármacos que dicen que te hacen más sensible al virus, pero no creo que se atreva conmigo, tengo un carácter fuerte. 


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2020)

Parece que los de grupo sanguíneo A , son mas propensos . . . lo pongo porque soy B 🥳


----------



## peperc (Mar 22, 2020)

tiago dijo:


> Los Ingleses han decidido adoptar un modelo no preventivo y seguir haciendo vida como si nada estuviera ocurriendo,



NO.
te cuento lo que he leido :
el tarado ese con peluquin  primer decidio hacer eso, le llama "la inmunidad del rebaño " ( mal vamos cuando un presidente conisidera a su pueblo rebaño ).
pero en seguida una universidad de alli le mando un modelo matematico que decia que si no hacia nada se iba a cargar como con medio millon de muertes y en seguida dio vuelta el asunto .

buscalo en la web .









						Comunidad científica critica la teoría de “la inmunidad del rebaño”
					

Reino Unido ha aplicado una estrategia que critica la comunidad científica: la teoría de la “inmunidad del rebaño” para luchar contra el coronavirus




					www.americadigital.com
				












						¿Qué es la inmunidad de rebaño y por qué Reino Unido confía en ella frente al coronavirus?
					

Desde hace unos días, el término “inmunidad de rebaño” se ha sumado a la escena de la crisis del coronavirus. El gobierno de Reino Unido lo anunció como su estrategia para frenar la pandemia, y cientos de científicos manifestaron su desacuerdo. ¿En qué consiste?




					theconversation.com
				




y aca el tonot ese con el peluquin que encima nunca lo tiene arreglado, dando vuelta su payasada ( por suerte SI HIZO CASO a quineses saben ) .









						Qué dice el modelo matemático que cambió drásticamente la estrategia de Reino Unido frente a la pandemia del coronavirus - BBC News Mundo
					

Una medición hecha por el Imperial College de Londres muestra un panorama muy desolador si Reino Unido y Estados Unidos no toman medidas más drásticas frente a la pandemia que ataca el planeta.




					www.bbc.com
				




si se puede sacar como conclusion de que a veces hay gobernantes que son todos unos bocazas .
suerte que hoy dia cualquier gobierno tiene asesores, diputados , camara de senadores y mil cosas mas para darle un sacudon al tonto de turno.
y ni que hablar de la TV y la web  que en eso si se portan  ESCRACHANDO a cualquier tondo o cualquier tonteria .


tiago dijo:


> Los Ingleses han decidido adoptar un modelo no preventivo y seguir haciendo vida como si nada estuviera ocurriendo, bueno, ellos sabrán, no está mal tener un grupo control que nos arroje cifras para poder cotejarlas con las de los países que toman medidas.
> Ésto nos ha de alcanzar tarde o temprano a todos, esperemos que con el bicho un poco mas debilitado y con una vacuna ya desarrollada.



humanos, .. el centro de la galaxia..
vacuna , si , eso es una genialidad, si .
pero virus debilitado ?? NOO.. el virus evoluciona y mas si tiene millones de huespedes.
no te olvides que LOS virus estan muchisimo antes que el ser humano y estaran muchisimo despues.
no te confies, no funciona asi.
la unica manera es : humanos mas fuertes, por que en la carrera evolutiva si esperas que el otro dse debilite: fuiste, te convertis en comida.

y lo de inglaterra ( o cualquie rotro pais ) NO PUEDE SER, no  y no , una mala desicion afecta a todos.
estamso todos en este barco.
imaginate que el tonton ese de boris hacia eso que quiria , q¿ que crees que pasaria??
imaginate un dibujito una hoja de papel con cientos de circulos,
cada circulo es un pais.
ahora , imaginate un pais LLENO de personas infectadas, podran ser inmunes o no , pero todos son PORTADORES, un pais donde el virus anda a sus anchas .
¿ que crees que pasaria ??
cada persona que sale de ese pais es un terrorista, un dispersador de el virus.
deberia de cerrarse es e pais como si tuviese la peor peste, AFECTARIA SINO A EL RESTO DE EL MUNDO .
encima, el tonto  ese de boris no se da cuenta que nadie les compraria nada, afectaria mal a su economia, serian PARIAS.
nadie querria nada con un pais que ha permitido que el virus se expanda asi.
es de un nivel de necedad infinito.
sacrificas a un millon de tu gente.
te aislas
y pones en riesgo a todo el planeta.

necio total el boris ese.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> suerte que hoy dia cualquier gobierno tiene asesores, diputados , camara de senadores y mil cosas mas para darle un sacudon al tonto de turno.


Excepto en argentina...


----------



## peperc (Mar 22, 2020)

ME MATAS ... tenes toda la razon.
o peor aun , aca tenemos cientos de asesores, pero son como boris o peores.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

disculpen, les consulto un tema a los moderadores, estaria bueno el poner un tema, no se si aca mismo o un tema aparte que sea:

*TIPS PARA LA PANDEMIA .*

tenia ganas de abrirlo , pero no se si les parece, o se sigue aca, pero poniendo esto de :
*TIPS PARA LA PANDEMIA .*


yo les cuento algunas cosas que hago o he notado:

1 --- barbijos, : hay montones de tutoriales en youtube, de hacer facil, muy facil, desde con una servilleta de papel o rollo de cocina a telas .
2 --- parece broma, pero no es:
termino de comer y NO lavo platos, lso dejo.... jee. el sueño de el pibe.
cuando salgo a hacer alguna compra, se que debo ir primero a la cocina a lavar platos y de paso le estoy lavando las manos con detergente.
3 --- guantes en la calle:
si no tenes los 2 guantes, he notado que esta bastante bueno el usar solo uno, se facilita .
en el derecho me pongo el guante y me hace mas facil todo , se que tocar puertas y demas es con malo derecha, la de el guante.
y la izquierda solo para rascarme la nariz, o agarrar el celular.
cuando llego a casa igual  a lavarse bien.
4 --- ando con un poco de enjuague boca, ese que es fuerte.
por sea caso, no se si limpia o no en el caso de cod 19 .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2020)

Aqui otro tema viejo : Influenza... les preocupa el tema?


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 22, 2020)

En estos momentos toda enfermedad nos preocupa, solo queda acatar las indicaciones de las autoridades, y ser responsables con nosotros y los demás, evitando con nuestro aislamiento social, la propagación de este peligroso coronavirus.


----------



## peperc (Mar 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui otro tema viejo : Influenza... les preocupa el tema?



interesante para leer.
se desprende que desde antes la gente ya era asi.
y que esto ya se veia venir.
si no era con un virus, seria con otro.

el SIDA que es dificil de contagiar ( no es lo mismo el sexo que un estornudo ) y NO se pudo erradicar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> no es lo mismo el sexo que un estornudo


 
Para vos !    🥳  😅 😂 😅 😂 🤣


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 22, 2020)

@tiago: También tengo tensión alta. Lo registraron cuando tenía 18 años y entonces empecé a tomar beta-bloquer". En el 2012 o 2013 mi corazón se dio de huelga por un rato corto pero letal para partes de mi cerebro. Resultó que era a razón del medicamento que bajo el ritmo de mi corazón hasta el punto que quedo parado. Fue entonces cuando me pusieron el marcapasos.  recuerdo que duró varios años hasta que todas las tabletas que tengo que tomar, actualmente son 15 fueron dosificadas para cumplir sus funciones, Los primeros meses realmente tenía miedo cuando tomaba mis tabletas porque entonces me sentía malísimo! Si comparo mi cuerpo con un carro, ya hace años debiera haberlo vendido. Un gran número de regulaciones hoy son manejadas por las tabletas, de por si ya no funciona ninguna. Pero esa casi una década realmente me ha llevado a aceptar sin miedo el morir. Se que en cualquier momento me puede pasar. También he tratado de inculcar a los miembros de mi familia que nadie de ellos debe sentirse culpable. No mas pensar que algún miembro de mi familia acabe convencido que alguna cosa que hubieran hecho o dejado de hacer sea responsable., es algo que me ocupa.

Pero a la vez esta situación me ha llevado a ver cada día como un regalo y que debo utilizarlo de forma responsable. Mi afición al modelismo naval, a la electrónica y a los estudios de materias relacionadas de forma gratuita en el Internet, MOOC, me motivan cada día a seguir esos proyectos que me fascinan y que me mantienen con una condición positiva.


----------



## loudness (Mar 22, 2020)

De todas maneras, si nos salvamos de la epidemia, nos va a caer una crisis mundial que va a dejar al Lehman Shock en una broma. 
No esta la cosa como para pensar en el dinero, ya lo se, pero no pudo evitarlo.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 23, 2020)

Estoy muy claro que la situación económica de Alemania es súper privilegiada. En esta última década la industria a crecido de forma impresionante, los impuestos le han dado al estado la posibilidad de reducir su deudas y de ir acumulando fortuna. Ahora, debido a la crisis del virus Alemania está dando efectivo a las personas de la pyme, ha parado la obligación de empresas pagar impuestos y va a dar ingresos que se regalan a las empresas efectivo para poder pagar sus gastos fijos y ha cambiado la ley prohibiendo que personas pierdan sus vivienda por no poder pagar la mensualidad. Ademas existe un mecanismo llamado "Kurzarbeit" que le evita a las empresas tener que cubrir sus gastos de índole social a todos sus empleados. Eso ha evitado de forma masiva que empleados pierdan sus trabajos durante la crisis de los bancos. La lógica de ello convence. Todas las empresas e independientes deben ser capaces de retormar sus actividades cuando la crisis del virus pase. Hasta en mi familia hemos visto los efectos. Por mis serios problemas de salud mi señora ya no tiene que ir a sus trabajo en un Kinder y sigue recibiendo su sueldo. Mis 3 hijos están haciendo "home office". Pero también registro los esfuerzos de coordinar las acciones relacionadas al virus entre todos los miembros de la comunidad europea. Como la crisis en Alemania aún es leve, estamos actuando de forma masivas muy temprano en la crisis, estamos compartiendo recursos con los italianos. Temo seriamente que nuestros amigos del reino unido van a requerir el apoyo de la comunidad y lo recibirán a pesar del Brexit.


----------



## peperc (Mar 23, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> . Temo seriamente que nuestros amigos del reino unido van a requerir el apoyo de la comunidad y lo recibirán a pesar del Brexit.



una inmensa leccion de la vida.
yo , si fuese ciudadano de INGLATERRA, pensaria seriamente en darle una patada a este boris.
lo de el Brexit , ya es un tema cuestionable.
Pero su "ideota" respecto de como manejar el coronavirus, eso ya se ha ido de revoluciones y muestra como funciona la cabeza de ese hombre:  ES UN PELIGRO  para su propio pais.

pero bueno, cada quien que se agua y ajo con lo que ha elegido.
solo intento mostrar como cuando LA COSA CAMBIA , todo se puede dar vuelta y como nos podemos asombrar de ciertas cosas:

el presidente de un pais *sudamericano* ARGENTINA, elegido casi como marioneta de una ex- presidenta ha mostrado una firmeza y coherencia  inmensa en esta situacion, imponiendo una cuarentena temprana.
aprendiendo de lo que esta pasando .
mientras que el presidente de INGLATERRA  si no es por la comunidad cientifica que le ha puesto un alto, casi se manda una burrada infinita en su desicion de permitir que su gente se  enferme.

-----Expresión peyorativa corregida----


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 23, 2020)

Sólo un apunte que no he visto en ningún lado.
Aquí en España, en las zonas comunes, salas de espera de urgencias, centros de medicina familiar, algunos almacenes, etc . . . existen unos dispensadores de desinfectante en gel. Algo indispensable en esta época que se lleva implantado desde hace varios años.
Pues bien, la escasez de suministros conlleva el que dichos dispensadores hoy en lugar de dispensar desinfectante compartan los virus y gérmenes.

Estando en la sala de espera de urgencias fui testigo de cómo una y otra vez pacientes y familiares se acercaban al dispensador, pulsaban varias veces con uno o varios dedos mientras mantenían la palma de la otra mano abierta y después se frotaban ambas manos.
Esto es lo lógico y normal, pero se daba el caso de que dicho dispensador estaba vacío y aún así todos se frotaban las manos e incluso alguno horas después reincidía aplicándose el imaginario desinfectante.
Según especialistas el virús se mantiene activo durante varias horas (9 ó más) en superficies lisas como plásticos y aceros inoxidables.
Téngalo en cuenta. ☝

Las circunstancias, el nerviosismo y desesperación han creado también obsesos (tics obsesivos) por el desinfectante, cada cinco minutos la misma persona se acerca al dispensador para frotarse las manos aunque no haya tocado nada ni a nadie.


----------



## peperc (Mar 23, 2020)

Amigo: no estamos preparados.
muchisimos errores se cometeran y muchas vidas lo pagaran.
es el destino.
uno intentara lo mejor que pueda, pero estamos en manos de Dios, o el destino, como se lo quiera llamar.

somos pueblos de millones de personas, hemos creado sociedades que se han acostumbrado a vivir millones en pocos Km cuadrados, y a andar por donde quieren, pasear, moverse , ir , venir y no respetar nada.
y esto de el virus, pues ha sido pareciera "el arma perfecta" , mucho mejor que 10 bombas en 10 edificios.
se disemina, mata, satura sistemas de salud.

si alguien tuviese que planificar un ataque mundial con algo , y que sea muy efectivo, pues , esto .
ahora: "ajo y agua" .
y luego : veremos si la humanidad aprende de esto o no.

mientras hay que aguantarse.
hoy lei algunas cosas  *OPTIMISTAS.*
una que grandes empresas estan poniendose en marcha para fabricar respiradores y demas.
otra que segun un virologo lo mas comun es que el virus mute y se muera, desaparezca, al parecer solo en las peliculas se vuelve mas fuerte o mas jodido contra nosotros.

asi que AGUANTAR, cada mes que pasa es mas equipo en hospitales, mas respiradores, mas preparacion de el gobierno ( a menos que tengan un gobierno de necios, que he leido que algunos aun estan en la negacion ) .


----------



## loudness (Mar 24, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> y luego : veremos si la humanidad aprende de esto o no.



Yo que usted no tendría demasiada esperanza.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 24, 2020)

Los criminales y negociantes, ya tienen una arma más en su arsenal para destruir el mundo, de las mejores lecciones, cometemos los peores errores, así somos, no cambiaremos, Dios nos ayude.


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 25, 2020)

Yo creo que ese hombre no va bien al baño. 😔


----------



## peperc (Mar 25, 2020)

una pregunta.. se que no es este el lugar.
se supone el virus se asienta en pulmones y eso.
no se si esta en todo el cuerpo .
ni idea.
pero, y no lo digo como humor negro, nada que ver, todo lo contrario.
pero con esta cantidad de cadaveres ( descartando al gente muy mayor) .

¿ se estara aprovechando algo para la gente que necesita transplantes ??  o no sirve ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2020)

Daña pulmones , está en todo el cuerpo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 25, 2020)

Sí, a mí me comentaron que encharcaba los pulmones y hay que entubar, en los casos graves.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 25, 2020)

@peperec: Pacientes a los cuales se trasplanta algún órgano con medicina se inhibe el sistema inmune inmune que no funciona. De allí, los órganos de los cadáveres no sirve para trasplante para que el cuerpo no vaya a no aceptar el órgano trasplantado, El virus mata a aquellos con un sistema inmune que no funcione. El virus bloquea el paso de oxígeno a la sangre, la función de los pulmones, y como consecuencia el pobre diablo se muere por asfixia!


----------



## peperc (Mar 25, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> @peperec: Pacientes a los cuales se trasplanta algún órgano con medicina se inhibe el sistema inmune inmune que no funciona. De allí, los órganos de los cadáveres no sirve para trasplante para que el cuerpo no vaya a no aceptar el órgano trasplantado, El virus mata a aquellos con un sistema inmune que no funcione. El virus bloquea el paso de oxígeno a la sangre, la función de los pulmones, y como consecuencia el pobre diablo se muere por asfixia!


tenes razon, .. ni idea tenia yo, claro, un paciente asi debe estar en un estado ya muy justo.
claro.
mas bien sirve la gente que ha tenido algun accidente.
que pena que no se pueda aprovechar.


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 26, 2020)

Estados Unidos supera a China y se convierte en el país con más contagios de covid-19 confirmado


----------



## peperc (Mar 26, 2020)

el trompa y sus desiciones.
como dicen mil refranes: cada quien debera cargar con las suyas.


----------



## peperc (Mar 26, 2020)

hoy leia porcentajes, estadisticas....
la verdad, que si no fuese por los "vivos" , esos que sabiendo que ya habia problemas se fueron de paseo, quizas por que los pasajes ya estaban mas baratos, quizas por que se creian vivos.
quizas por que pensaban que si estaban en una playa paradisiaca la pasarian mejor ....
pero la inmensa mayoria de los casos iniciaron con gente asi.

vivos, egoistas al maximo.
gente que solo le importa ellos mismos.

ayer hablaba con alguien de que la isla de pascuas estaria a salvo .
y hoy leo que ya hay un infectado.
y ese virus no se lo  lleva el viento 1000 Km !!!!!!!!!!!
ni a palos.
esos fueron de nuevo : viajantes, que dijeron "alla estoy a salvo " y obviamente se fueron alla .. con el virus.

se que tengo que tener cuidado con las palabras para que no me moderen.. pero que gente hdp ( historicamente desaprensivos publicos) .
y es mucha, hay mucha.....
todo seria muy distinto .
fue esa gente la que en poco tiempo , solo un par de meses disemino en  TODO EL PLANETA el virus.
y se ve en cada pais como se portan, como actuan.

el otro dia, veia una nota, de uno que quedo varado en europa creo, pedia por video que lo vayan a buscar... el asunto es que por face o wap , no receurdo, 10 dias atras se burlaba de todos, por que el se habia ido a la playa, pero se burlaba mal......


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 26, 2020)

Sí, he visto el video. Es raro que no se lo encuentra fácilmente, la censura me imagino...

Otra curiosidad que he encontrado es la respuesta de la gente según el tipo de gobierno de su país. Si es de izquierda, meta darle palo. Si es de Derecha, castigo de dios y la naturaleza, todos somos culpables.

Una pena el doble rasero y la hipocresía, yo ya estoy "enfermo" de tanto ver eso, la verdad


----------



## aav (Mar 29, 2020)

Les acerco una receta, en química se la llama "fórmula", es para preparar un sanitizante hidroalcohólico apto para uso humano -sobre piel- en reemplazo del lavado con agua y jabón, y apto contra el virus causante del COVID-19 (la pandemia en curso) y también útil -siempre como desinfectante- contra otros virus coronas (resfríos, gripe,...)

Uso externo exclusivo y como alternativa al lavado de manos tal como recomienda la OMS

*¿Tiene algo que ver con electrónica?*: Un poco, un detalle menor si quieren, en la fórmula hay dos variantes, una usa _alcohol isopropílico_ bastante común en el taller y laboratorio de electrónica. La otra es más convencional y lleva alcohol etílico.


----------



## peperc (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## peperc (Abr 1, 2020)

miren este video ¿ que les parece ?
a mi de primera me parece que probar no cuesta nada.
seria una locura que si funcione y no se pruebe.
se refiiere a el uso de  SAUNA para curar a la gente .





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=662716047816858
			




no es una broma, no se confundan con la foto .
aca info de las temperaturas:









						Sauna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org


----------



## peperc (Abr 4, 2020)

Anoche, me quede leyendo un poco .. y hoy a la mañana, las cosas como que se me armaron.

sindrome respiratorio de oriente medio
gripe aviar
gripe porcina
y ahora, esto.
es o pareceria indudable que alguien estaba experimentando con algo , basado en una gripe, o sea algo que :
1 -- sea de muy facil transmision
2 -- se buscaba una mutacion que sea de alta mortandad.
y me he puesto a pensar:
estamos a principios de el 2020, yo, solo imaginarme el estar parado, mirando todas las armas que se han fabricado en EEUU durante 2019 o durante 2018 .
y el costo de ellas.
todas inutiles, todas, no sirven par anada, solo para matar gente, solo para hacer una guerra, tanto que se hablo de la carrera armamentista, tanto circo y miles de millones en armas que se han vuelto obsoletas.
¿ que es mejor ( o peor)?¿?¿
haber gastado en armas que se oxidaron sin uso ?
o haberlas usado?
que dilema no ?? .. fabricar algo que nos de ese dilema.
y sigo mirando, un arsenal inmenso de armas que se hicieron en estos ultimos años y el dinero que se gasto.
y vuelvo a que se veia venir en los ultimos 5 o 6 años algo de "GRIPE NO SE QUE " ...
que muy probablemente afectaria a el sistema respiratorio.
y pienso :

que equipo medico hace falta para eso ??
respiradores y seguro alguna otra cosa mas, pero de pequeño tamaño, equipos que si fabricaban 100 mil o 1 millon no ocupaban mucho espacio y seguro no se vuelven obsoletos con los años.
o casi ni fabricarlos, pero si tener fabricada una linea de produccion.
una fabrica, hecha a proposito, que estuviese sobredimensionada.
y trabajase mes a mes, para abastecer las necesidades normales PERO  *que si hacia falta algo asi, pudiese fabricar 100 o mil veces mas *, o sea, prevencion.
tener las matrices y eso.

paises que gastan miles de millones en planificar, reunirse a hacer planes y elucubrar montones de porquerias como guerras y fantasias....
y nada de esto.
nada...
solo parques y galpones llenos de armas, miles de millones de dolares en armas... inutiles, obsoletas....
es , casi diria.... no se como se lama eso.
una muestra de como hemos estado funcionando .
de como ha  estado funcionando la cupula de la humanidad .

es curioso , no ??
yo lo veo a esto como una prueba, un experimento social, que seria imposible hacerlo .. se dio y ya esta en marcha.
es observar.
se desnuda todo, lo bueno y lo malo de el ser humano..

estamos en casa ? en cuarentena?? pesado? molesto? ?...
imaginenese en una jaula, por el resto de sus vidas, en una habitacion, para siempre ... ¿ quien tiene un pajarito en su casa??
quien no ha visto el trafico de mascotas, de animales ??
o un zoo
o donde hacen experimentos con animales, o mas clasico aun :
animales de corral, crianza extensiva...
y ni que hablar de la contaminacion.

tantas cosas nos da el tiempo este para pensar Y NO ESTOY PENSANDO *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]*, lo saben.
es una inmensa realidad.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 4, 2020)

Se le olvida el Ebola que hace nada hizo su incursión en este país, aunque se atajó rápidamente. 
Y de este si se dijo claramente que había sido un experimento de "la gran nación"...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 4, 2020)

Estoy en total adversa opinion a la de peperc por lo que no contestaré cuando se contribuya a este hilo de tal manera. Solo falta que se considere comprobado que el virus es el atentado de los aliens a tomar control de este planeta!


----------



## cyverlarva (Abr 5, 2020)

Peperc, no se bien la edad que tenes, pero creo que tendrías que ordenar un poco tus ideas. Es bastante ingenuo el análisis que haces sobre el armamento, porque la respuesta es mas que obvia, todo se hace por PODER. Esa es la única razón por la cual se mueve el mundo, después viene otra igual de importante y siempre se complementa perfectamente con la primera que es el DINERO.
La naturaleza del ser humano lo hace un ser mezquino y autodestructivo, somos así desde las cavernas, y 100.000 años despues seguimos iguales. Creer que el mundo se reduce a un monton de gente viviendo en el mismo lugar es ridicula, hay gente que vive , gente que sobrevive y hay gente que agoniza diariamente. Llamalo primer mundo, le siguen los paises en vias de desarrollo y por ultimo los paises subdesarrollados. Los del primer grupo necesitan a los del segundo grupo, principalmente porque estos son mano de obra barata, hacen lo que ellos no quieren hacer y pueden ser comprados facilmente, porque esencialmente tienen un plan de vida, modesto pero algo es algo (tener una vivienda, darle educacion a sus hijos, tener un retiro minimamente decente), los del tercer grupo no les importan a nadie, precisamente porque no les sirven a nadie, son paises superpobres que casi siempre estan en guerras civiles, sin infraestructura, con tasas de mortalidad elevadisimas.
Si tienen la suerte de tener algun recurso natural, obviamente van a ser saqueados por los del primer grupo, con excusas tan dispares como ir a matar gente para evitar que esa misma gente se maten entre ellos ( Libia, Irak, te va sonando la cosa), si no estan a la deriva. Son la excusa de como no se deben hacer las cosas, pero hasta ahi llegan, de vez en cuando algun musico que te vende una imagen de socialista (pero que vive de los discos que vende) hace un recital, les mandan comida y ya esta, se pueden ir a dormir tranquilos que son buenos y no sentirse tan culpables de la riqueza que acumulan.
En sintesis asi se cocina el orden mundial, siempre hay alguien enojado con otro, a veces son vecinos, a veces son grupos dentro de un pais, y a veces son entre naciones. Cuando la gente se enoja se agarran a piñas. pero cuando la cosa empieza a subir de tono de las manos pasamos a las armas, y siempre que hay demanda alguien tiene que cubrirla. Esos paises tan civilizados, los que pregonan la unidad del mundo, los que se autoproclaman los policias de la humanidad, esos son los paises que mas armas producen en el mundo, EE.UU, Francia, Israel, Inglaterra, Rusia, Belgica, Austria, China y siempre (grabatelo), son los que viven incentivando los conflictos, por la paz, por la vida, porque atacan la libertad, por la religion, siempre estan ahi, buscando vender su producto. Como todo producto hay que hacer marketing, asi funciona.
Hace un par de años en Africa tuvieron un de los brotes mas grandes de ebola, un virus hemorragico con una tasa de mortandad del 80%, hiper contagioso, de hecho los muertos seguian siendo focos de contagio varios meses despues de muertos. La gente se moria de a miles, peeeero se morian en Africa, porque esa gente no podia viajar a ningun lado, si apenas podian comer. El mundo siguio viviendo sin problemas, haciendo peliculas de Avengers, tomandose vacaciones, obvio sin ir a Africa, y que los negritos se mueran solos, total ahi hay muchos mas, y convengamos nadie espera que la cura del cancer salga de Africa.
El problema es que ahora, el virus este, que tiene una mortandad del 3% ataca al primer mundo, a ese mundo que viaja que compra que si importa, el mundo de los Millenials toda esa gente que grita que les respeten los derechos pero que no se quieren hacer cargo ni siquiera de su planificacion familiar. Esta bueno comprar una plaqueta por correo y que te llegue en 5 dias al 20 % de lo que sale en tu pais, pero esa globalizacion hizo que nadie pueda parar el virus. No hay infraestructura hospitalaria para esto, porque en el primer mundo esto no pasa. Y recorda, cuando esto se controle muchos paises se van a levantar rapidamente, porque precisamente se esta muriendo la generacion de personas que son una carga para los sistemas previsionales y de salud, es la gente mayor y los enfermos.
Siempre se van a fabricar armas, siempre se va a morir gente,  porque los conflictos y la muerte son un negocio, y es el mas grande del mundo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2020)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Peperc, no se bien la edad que tenes, pero creo que tendrías que ordenar un poco tus ideas. . . .


Por lo pronto, además de cuarentena ahora tiene vacaciones como para que haga meditación introspectiva   👾


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 6, 2020)

Parece ser que en el zoo del Bronx se han contagiado varios tigres.  


Y en Inglaterra se están quemando antenas de telecomunicaciones por "emitir" el covid19  
"La ignorancia del pueblo llano es el arma que los desalmados utilizan para llevar a cabo sus batallas". (Pueden usar esta frase todo lo que quieran  ).


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 14, 2020)

Saludos amigos! sigamos aguantando que pronto acabará 🥺


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 14, 2020)

Llevamos un mes . . . . . . . . y por mí estaríamos otro mes mínimo.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 14, 2020)

No queda otra alternativa, la salud de nuestra familia, semejantes y la nuestra, vale, hay que respetar las medidas


----------



## peperc (Abr 15, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por lo pronto, además de cuarentena ahora tiene vacaciones como para que haga meditación introspectiva   👾



hola, medito en muchas cosas.
no soy adicto a un foro , quedate tranquilo.
no depende mi vida de entrar a un foro.
¿ a otros .. si ?? 

en lo demas, me parecio una exageracion este asunto de banearme, pero bueno.
asi son.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 15, 2020)

Pero si eres tú ,quien banea a todos los que opinan, crees tener siempre la última palabra.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 15, 2020)

De qué hablan?


----------



## peperc (Abr 15, 2020)

moises calderon dijo:


> Pero si eres tú ,quien banea a todos los que opinan, crees tener siempre la última palabra.



como  baneo ?? no tengo la capacidad  de  banear??
puedo opinar distinto , solo eso , como los demas opinan distinto.
a unos les gusta menos que a otros que alguien opine distinto .

desde que entre a este foro vi cosas buenas ( lo tecnico ) .
cosas malas ( me las guardo para no ofender a quienes banean ni a otros  )
.. igual, son cosas bien humanas.
y cosas " raras" como que se ofendan y me comparen con otros .

yo se que a la gente, humanos en general les molesta a veces sobremanera que alguien opine distinto y a veces se sienten tocados.
si hasta guerras ha habido por "opinar distinto" .

pero banear yo ?? como ??
aca alguien se ha pasado de "papista" .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

 cuando me banearon por una palabra que se me escapo , pero NO fue de manera de denigrar, sino que , se ve obviamente ....
y helmut me descalifica como que solo me falta decir que fueron los ET.

OJALA HAYAN / HUBIESEN SIDO LOS ET !!!

sentiria menos verguenza de mi raza.
si fuimos nosotros, a proposito ( no todos, algunos ) , pues, que mas decir...
y si fuimos nosotros, sin querer, por el abuso y mal trato que le damos  a las demas especies....
me averguenza.
preferiria que hayan sido Ets .

y si le respondo a FOGONAZO , que parece que orgulloso de haberme si baneado, lo pregona y yo sigo viviendo, con mis cosas, no dependo, no estoy hecho un adicto a el foro.
espero no ofenderlo y que me banee de nuevo.
sigo pensando que no es un foro 100 % de gente adicta o que necsita mostrar que tiene el poder... algun poder de hacer alguna cosa sobre otros.

en fin.


----------



## jorger (Abr 16, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> como  baneo ?? no tengo la capacidad  de  banear??
> puedo opinar distinto , solo eso , como los demas opinan distinto.
> a unos les gusta menos que a otros que alguien opine distinto .
> 
> ...


Mira, todos tenemos opiniones y pueden ser muy dispares. Pero una cosa es discrepancia, y otra muy distinta es la persistencia, OK?. Siempre vas dando vueltas por el foro intentando rebatir argumentos y convencer a los demás sobre tu opinión, incansable, y si te llevan la contraria, más insistes. Lo peor de todo es que cuando te echan la bronca te justificas describiendo una versión muy suavizada de la actitud que tienes, como ha vuelto a ser el caso de tu último mensaje. No contento con eso también culpas a los demás de las respuestas que recibes (qué esperas?) y además con una connotación victimista sobre tí mismo.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2020)

Estamos en cuarentena y debo perder el-mi tiempo , que mas  🤷‍♂️

Voy por el cuarto matrimonio , pero siempre fué culpa de ellas , yo cero culpa . . .  y así vivo felíz ! El que no sabe es cómo el que no ve , aunque algunos no videntes sean muy sabios !

Yo lo baneé , pero no por una simple mala palabrita , sino por su constante actitud de juego al límite en contra , al estar en cuarentena el mundo entero , el foro se ve desbordado por montones de Newbies preguntando de todo , de cualquier manera , en cualquier lado , pero son nuevos "y no saben" , Ud. en cambio sabe perfectamente cómo funciona y cómo no funciona el Foro , ¿ Su actitud fue colaborar? No , jugar al límite de lo que no se puede con una "mala palabrita" a ver si pasa o que . . .  no pasó , en rigor no quería perder mi tiempo escribiendo ésto , *lo hago solo porque Ud. culpa a otra persona de su baneo* . . .


----------



## peperc (Abr 19, 2020)

he discutido esto con mucha gente, que me dice que "asi como pienso yo no es" :

par ami , hoy dia , porcentajd e mortalidad es de 20 % 

aca en esta noticia:








						Las tensiones de gestionar una excepción infinita
					

El Gobierno administra la crisis del coronavirus con muchas dificultades para articular medidas orgánicamente; la salida de la cuarentena es un enigma que todavía no logra resolver




					es-us.noticias.yahoo.com
				




aca lo llaman "el ratio" (?¿ ) yo lo llamo porcentajde de mortalidad HOY:

el alto porcentaje de víctimas mortales en comparación con los pacientes recuperados, un ratio que oscila alrededor del 18%. Hasta ayer al mediodía había 129 muertos y 685 personas que habían sido dadas de alta. El resto sigue en tratamiento. 

una comparacion facil es la siguiente:
tenes un rebaño de miles de cabras, que deben cruzar un rio y comienzan a hacerlo:
algunas lo cruzan, otras se ahogan, y la mayoria aun estan cruzando.

?¿ cual es el porcentaje de mortalidad hoy ??
se juntan los numeros de quienes han cruzado a salvo y de quienes murirron, esos son los que han terminando al travesia.


NOTA 1 : 
cuando se habla de porcentaje de mortalidad de una peste de años atras, pues en ese caso ya se tienen lso resultados totales, pues ya no hay mas enfermos, si se dice que se contagio 1 millon y se murieron 100 mil, pues es obvio que el resto se salvo.
por que fue tiempo atras.
pero en este caso no es asi.

NOTA 2:
es obvio que dentro de 5 años, se hablar ad eesto como que el porcentaje de muertos fue muchisimo mas bajo ¿ por que ??:
por que una vez que se encuentre la cura, todos los infectados o la inmensa mayoria que seran muchisimos SE CURARAN y eso diluira el numero de muertos en el inicio.

por eso hoy el porcentaje de muertos es un 20 % 
y he hecho la cuenta de el mundo y de otros paises y mas o menos da igual, con algunas excepciones que se alejan muchisimo y no se por que .
me parece raro y no comprendo por que algun pais tiene una tasa de mortalidad muchisimo mas baja.



sdfs


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 23, 2020)

No entiendo porqué ridiculizan a Trump por sugerir el inyectarse desinfectante para matar el virus? Si se inyecta desinfectante a un paciente ese muere y cuando ponen su cuerpo en el crematorio también el virus en su cuerpo morirá!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Yo prefiero con alcohol , hic , berp  🤷‍♂️ 

Parece que cómo en la mitad de los pacientes había coronavirus en sus heces , y el olor de un flato son precisamente micro partículas de heces , entonces si un enfermo se tira un flato , eso podría ser oootrooo medio de contagio.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> se tira un flato , eso podría ser oootrooo medio de contagio.


Y por eso cuando ha pasado el virus y en las pruebas da negativo debe seguir 14 o 15 días de confinamiento con "ambas" mascarillas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

El problema mas grave sería en los hospitales dónde no tienen ninguna ropa puesta , digamos que un calzón y un pantalón filtrarían bastante !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2020)

Hay que ponerse la bata al revés, con la apertura por delante 😋


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

🐦


----------



## peperc (Abr 24, 2020)

1 --- hoy leo :
*Manaos, la capital del Amazonas está colapsada por el coronavirus*

( busquenlo ) .
y hace un tiempito busque estadisticas de mortalidad vs recuperados:

( busquenlo en la web si les interesa).
lo curioso de un simple analisis es ver que segun el pais la relacion de muertos/ recuperados  cambia muchisimo, esto es muy curioso , por que no estamso hablando de nivel de contagios, sino de el resultado de haber sido atendidos o no en el hospital.
pense por un rato que algunos paises tendrian algun "truco" , pero hoy leo lo de MANAOS y receurdo tambien otros paises donde la desatencion hace que directamente mueran en sus casas y al parecer es eso :
el ser bien o mal atendidos hace la diferencia.
creo recordar que Alemania es de lso que tienen menor mortandad.
y EEUU  como italia ( creo ) de mayor mortandad.

una mezcla de edad, falta de recursos y mala atencion hacen una diferencia inmensa entre salir caminando de el hospital o dentro de una bolsa.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
aca tomo una pagina y se pueden ver ( de cosas que he leido ) conclusiones interesantes :









						Coronavirus: ya hay casi 1,6 millones de infectados en el mundo y las muertes llegan a 95 mil
					

Según el último informe publicado por la Universidad estadounidense Johns Hopkins, hasta el momento hay 1.595.350 personas contagiadas en casi 200 países.




					www.cronista.com
				




Este artículo fue hecho gracias al esfuerzo de trabajo de un periodista profesional. Reconocelos compartiendo esta nota mediante este link: https://www.cronista.com/internacionales/Coronavirus-ya-hay-casi-*1.6-millones*-de-infectados-en-el-mundo-y-las-muertes-llegan-a-*95-mil-*20200409-0036.html Copyright © www.cronista.com

1,6 millones  >>> 95 mil muertos  me da el 6 % por un lado es una cuenta muy errada hacerla asi, por que estoy amontonando a infectados que aun no han evolucionado .
pero asi y todo me da 6% una cifra mucho mayor que lo que dicen que es de mortalidad menor a 1 % 

si veo la cifra de :
354 mil recuperados vs 95 mil muertos 

me dice que si entras en el hospital , tenes el 21 % de posibilidades de morir ( diria que es el porcentaje de IVA) 

el caso de AFRICA me parece muy interesante, hace poco escuche a UN ARGENTINO  varado en Africa , yo pensaba que la mortandad ser ia altisima, por la falta de recursos, incluso el agua potable, pero asombrosamente la mortandad es muy baja  y lo mismo el tema de contagios y este Argentino lo explica bien:
la gente de Africa, incluso pueblos humildes , de bajos recursos ya han pasado varias pandemias muy horrorosas, como el  EVOLA y otras, y aprendieron de manera muy dura a cuidarse: mantener aislamiento, dejar calzado en la puerta antes de entrar, lavarse las manos y detalles que posiblemente a la gente de ciudad que no esta acostumbrada le cuesta.
Lo mismo que respetar en todo sentido las normas.
lo cual deja muy claro que las normas de cuarentena si sirven y mucho.
pero como la gente de las ciudades jamas antes vivio estos horrores, pues no le entra.
alla contaban que habia pueblos que vivieron el ver morir a muchos vecinos.
cosa que hoy esta pasando en algunsositios , como puse al principioo  lo de MANAOS.


----------



## peperc (Abr 27, 2020)

peste negra ¿ como fue?

y lo curioso es que en el minuto 4:30 dice donde se origino:
EN CHINA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2020)

Parece ser que no es una neumonía lo que produce la muerte sino una severísima inflamación de los pulmones , así que están virando los tratamientos , no tanto antivirales sino antiinflamatorios . . . 









						Pediatra con COVID-19 combinó estos dos medicamentos y se recuperó sin pisar el hospital
					

La doctora Carmen Albarrán es una pediatra que se contagió con el COVID-19 junto a toda su familia. Hoy nos cuenta cómo sobrevivieron y qué tratamientos tuvo que usar en casa sin necesidad de pisar un hospital.




					www.telemundo.com


----------



## peperc (Abr 28, 2020)

en realidad 2M es preocupante.
no se si lo que dicen en los medios es  CUALQUIER COSA, si inventan historias o que .
yo no se nada, no se que impresion les da a los demas.
decian que un poco de calor y este coronavirus que no es un bicho vivo , sino una molecula de proteina (?¿)  y dicen esto y aquello... y resulta que en zonas de calor igual la gente se enferma y muere .
ya han tenido MILES DE CUERPOS A QUIENES HACERLES AUTOPSIAS Y ESTUDIAR.....
y siguen.
no se si es desorganizacion.
si son los medios de comunicacion.
si es la internet.
no tengo idea.
pero da un poco de enojo a veces todo esto , de tanta informacion  CAMBIANTE , parece una burla.

y por otro lado, toda la vida escuchamos que se gastan miles de milllones en esto y en aquello , como que uno se sentia un poco mas seguro, que en algun lado habia grupos de cientificos organizados y que esta sociedad  era un poco otra cosa.

pero esto de el coronavirus, nos desnuda un poco como sociedad.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 29, 2020)

@DOSMETROS: Así es de acuerdo a la información que he encontrado. La razón de la muerte de muchos infectados parece ser de problemas que se acentúan a razón de los efectos del virus. Muy frecuentemente es que la muerte no se puede relacionar directamente al virus. Eso muestra que aún el virus no es entendido completamente.
@peperec: El calor no protege del virus, pero dificulta su transmisión a terceros debido a que es desactivado mas rápido. Pero cuando personas viven en circunstancias donde el distanciamiento no es posible, donde la higiene deficiente fomenta todo tipo de infecciones, estas acaban matando gracias al virus que aparentemente crea un entorno en el organismo que fomenta el progreso de todo tipo de infecciones. Mi ciudad natal, Guayaquil, sufre terriblemente a razón del virus.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2020)

El virólogo que ganó el premio Nobel por descubrir el VIH aseguró que el nuevo coronavirus fue creado en un laboratorio
					

Polémico, Luc Montagnier aseguró que la causa de la Covid-19 fue fruto del trabajo de investigadores que buscaban una vacuna contra el SIDA. El científico predijo además la inminente desaparición del brote. La reacción de sus colegas sobre su teoría




					www.infobae.com


----------



## el_patriarca (May 1, 2020)

10 días más y salimos a la calle...


----------



## peperc (May 1, 2020)

esperemos no tener que volver corriendo 15 dias despues.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2020)

Video teóricamente Chino :


----------



## peperc (May 5, 2020)

este tema "desnuda " como es el ser humano.
en el pasado mucha amargura me he llevado, pero ahora, ya es como ver a un perro ladrar o a un canguro saltar:

1 --- recuerdo en las noticias cuando se veian videos de como en china se hacia un hospital de emergencia en poquisimo tiempo ..... la getne de la CIA o de cualquier organismo que se dedican a espiar y a INTELIGENCIA habran pensado que los chinos estaban queriendo colgar videos asombrosos en youtube ?? , para ganar dinero con las visitas ?? .

2 ---- luego el trompa dice que es solo una gripecita y que no pasa nada, que a ellos nadie les gana.

3 ---- luego la gente sale desbocada a comprar ARMAS, por sea caso ( a esta altura salen a comprar armas por cualquier excusa, sea llueva, o truene, o salga el sol.) .

4 --- y ahora, que se le llenan de muertos los hospitales a el trompa, este sale a ver a quien le echa la culpa, es FUNDAMENTAL pasar al olvido el punto 2.

REPITO:  es algo tipico de comportamiento humano, es mas, hoy dia, casi es imposible escuchar a alguien decir :
" ho !! disculpa !! tenias vos razon y yo me equivoque !!" .

desde que existen la TV y la web, y cualquiera tiene un celular en el bolsillo, las mentiras tienen patas cortas, y mas en estos asuntos 
ahora solo falta ver hasta que nivel se llevan las cosas, digo , eso de hacerse los ofendidos, de culpar a otros.
no sea cosa que se termine en otra "guerra santa" de esas que eran para "destruir las armas de destruccion masivas" .
o ni que hablar de la guera de vietnam.
¿ vieron como le fue a vietnam??
como actuo VIETNAM con esto de el coronavirus ?? 
parece que es un ejemplo .
curioso , no ?? 
si uno recuerda que justo eeuu en el pasado tuvo una guerra contra VIETNAM .
curioso, el comportamiento , las vueltas de la vida...


----------



## yosimiro (May 5, 2020)

Confieso que he tenido poco ánimo de leer todo el hilo, pero creo que aquí hay un enfoque de primera mano.


----------



## peperc (May 5, 2020)

esto que mencionas me recuerda 2 cass de gente conocida que los mandaron ( de prepo ) a un geriatrico  ( vivian solos y sus hijos consideraron que era inseguro) .
y a los pocos dias SE MURIERON.
y eso que vivian solos.

por otro lado , con esto que has escrito YOSIMIRO me recuerda algo que note , cuando estuve mirando numeros de el tema de el coronavirus:
infectados, muertos, recuperados.
me extraño que en algunos paises el numero de recuerados vs muertos era muy diferente a otros.
me refiero a lugares donde casi no hubo muertos o el porcentaje era muy pero muy distinto a la media.

*me pregunte que pasaba ??
y tambien me pregunte por que no se preguntaban eso mismo en otros paises .*
por que hoy dia, que un gobierno se comunique con otro , para preguntar ¿ como hacen ?? deberia ser comun .

no creo que sea lo genetico, ni el clima, *creo si que debe ser mucho lo que pones en tu nota.*
por que no es lo mismo para nada estar en una cama, en una habitacion, bien atendido.. ... ......... que esperando en una camilla, en un pasillo frio, solo , o viendo gente pasar o quejarse... o peor, con muertos a tu alrededor.
si , es terrible.
es DES-HUMANIZACION.
y si lo pensamos un poco mas , es el temor que todos los gobiernos tienen , es a lo que se refieren con  APLANAR LA CURVA , el que no se saturen los hospitales.
el poder tener lo que cada pais llame "servicio de salud humano" .. y no que se pierda eso ,por estar saturados y se convierta si en un desastre.

creo haber leido un par de paises que actuaron muy bien, cada uno a su estilo:
vietnam
costa rica

no recuerdo cual contaban que  a los pacientes los tenian en sus casas, en cuarentena, pero NO se sentian abandonados y a que un medico iba dia por medio y si se agravaba pues en seguida lo llevaban a el hospital.

permitime remarcar, que la gente se muere de tristeza, de miedo , de incertidumbre.... es muy importante sentir en un hospital  SEGURIDAD, esto lo he vivido varias veces, :
estas en tu casa mal, te sentis mal y si vas a el hospital es para sentirte que alli te cuiudaran , te atenderan, .
no es solo tema de soledad.
uno a vecs en el hospital, NECESITAS saber que si llamas a la enfermera te atendera, que el medico que te atiende SABE y se preocupa y que lo tuyo es curable..... sino, no estas tranquilo.
el hospital , bueno, bien te CALMA, te ayuda desde la mente y luego si: en lo fisico.

creo haber leido tambien en algun sitio, que alguna gente no iba a el hospital, por miedo a lo que decis en esa nota, que preferian MORIR en sus casas.
es un desastre humanitario esto y eso que .. en verdad.. estadisticamente NO es un desastre, no estamos hablando de MILLONES  de muertos en meses .
no imagino lo que seria .

quien sabe... si lo pienso .. quien sabe..... quizas esto le quede en la mente a la gente, quizas, quien sabe..... en un futuro proximo quizas una guerra seria inevitable y esto le sirva de experiencia a el mundo entero, para refrescarle lo HORRIBLE que es cualquier desastre que genere monton de muertes y dolor.
siempre pienso que quizas el destino es por algo .
quizas el dia de mañana el mundo recuerde y diga NO  a algun intento de algunos locos de generar una guerra o cualquier otra locura  .


----------



## peperc (May 6, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/meteneshastalasbolaspagina/photos/a.994002580799878/1331873497012783


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 6, 2020)

Tengo a mi mamá que vive en un ancianato en Bogotá. La demencia y las consecuencias nos obligaron a que ella fuera allá! Cuando me visito hace unos años, su demencia era aún relativamente leve. Estuvo 3 meses de visita en Alemania, donde yo vivo. Me alegro haber podido compartir aquellos momentos con ella. Pero el estrés que esto me representaba me llevó a tener otro infarto cerebral.
Después de un año hubo que transferirla al ancianato, pues mi hermana y su marido que viven Bogotá no podían ocuparse lo requerido. Gracias a las posibilidades de video-conversaciones, mi hermano, que vive en Ciudad de México y yo así mantenemos el contacto- Veo y admiro que forma de apoyo mi hermana y su familia le dan  a mi mamá y que la traen cada domingo a visitarlos en casa.
Admiro y respeto muchísimo a las personas del ancianato y de la enfermera adicional que dan a mi mamá una excelente atención. Recientemente pude apreciar que maravillosa se veía mi mama. El cuidado en el ancianato y las actividades que organizan y el trato con otros pacientes han tenido un efecto muy bueno en ella. Pero una vez, mi mamá se puso histérica por no ser recogida y quería salir a todo costo. Es en ocasiones como esa cuando la calidad y la empatía de aquellos atendiendola se demuestran. Mi hermana no podía ya ni visitarla ni recogerlas por las restricciones impuestas a razón del virus.
Doy este ejemplo detallado porque lo considero muy importante reconocer y hacer pública el trabajo de aquello en los ancianatos y en especial en esta época del virus. Son los verdaderos héroes de nuestros días.


----------



## yosimiro (May 6, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Tengo a mi mamá que vive en un ancianato en Bogotá. La demencia y las consecuencias nos obligaron a que ella fuera allá! Cuando me visito hace unos años, su demencia era aún relativamente leve. Estuvo 3 meses de visita en Alemania, donde yo vivo. Me alegro haber podido compartir aquellos momentos con ella. Pero el estrés que esto me representaba me llevó a tener otro infarto cerebral.
> Después de un año hubo que transferirla al ancianato, pues mi hermana y su marido que viven Bogotá no podían ocuparse lo requerido. Gracias a las posibilidades de video-conversaciones, mi hermano, que vive en Ciudad de México y yo así mantenemos el contacto- Veo y admiro que forma de apoyo mi hermana y su familia le dan  a mi mamá y que la traen cada domingo a visitarlos en casa.
> Admiro y respeto muchísimo a las personas del ancianato y de la enfermera adicional que dan a mi mamá una excelente atención. Recientemente pude apreciar que maravillosa se veía mi mama. El cuidado en el ancianato y las actividades que organizan y el trato con otros pacientes han tenido un efecto muy bueno en ella. Pero una vez, mi mamá se puso histérica por no ser recogida y quería salir a todo costo. Es en ocasiones como esa cuando la calidad y la empatía de aquellos atendiendola se demuestran. Mi hermana no podía ya ni visitarla ni recogerlas por las restricciones impuestas a razón del virus.
> Doy este ejemplo detallado porque lo considero muy importante reconocer y hacer pública el trabajo de aquello en los ancianatos y en especial en esta época del virus. Son los verdaderos héroes de nuestros días.


Desgraciadamente no puedo decir lo mismo de la clínica donde estuvo mi viejo.
Si bien sabía que su momento estaba cercano, hubo mucha insensibilidad, que rayó en la negligencia.
Lo que es seguro, es que sus últimos días y horas, pudieron haber sido mejores.


----------



## el_patriarca (May 17, 2020)

Hola. Acabo de ver que está retornando el fútbol en Germany. Lo que implica que la vida normal está retornando poco a poco en Europa y En US a lo que veo. 

Nosotros salimos en dos semanas sí o sí.


----------



## peperc (May 17, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Hola. Acabo de ver que está retornando el fútbol en Germany. Lo que implica que la vida normal está retornando poco a poco en Europa y En US a lo que veo.
> 
> Nosotros salimos en dos semanas sí o sí.



no y no .. no te das cuenta ¿¿?
se esta haciendo " prueba y error" .
retorna el futbol, pues si.
que pasara despues?? no se sabe.
ya en otros paises se ha liberado la cuearentena y de nuevo se disparan los contagios y muertos.

aca en Argentina, con un poco de "viveza" se puede observar y aprender sin necsidad de llevarse"el palo" .
como he dicho: es solo ver como les va en otros paises.

ADEMAS: MUCHAS COSAS HAY QUE TOMARSELAS CON PINZAS.
por ejemplo :
chile y argentina:
ambos "dicen tener unos 350 muertos, pero chile tiene muchisimos mas contagiados.
que ocurre ??
*OPCIONES:*

1 --- Argentina NO hace test en cuyo caso solo se auto engaña y tiene una nube de contagiados inmensa que no quiere detectar >>>>>> solo se auto engañara, y en pocos dias tendra un aluvion de enfermos y muertos .

2 --- en chile la gente es mucho mas sana ( puede ser ) y se recupera mas facil.

3 ---  en chile mienten y no dicen la verdad de los muertos .

mientras tanto, veo que en chile estan cavando miles de fosas, por prevencion y mas noticias tristes, con lo cual ¿ que opcion parece la mas correcta??

en muchisimas cosas que se escuchan hay mentira, ignorancia y hasta pensaria que interes.. o malicia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2020)

Hola a todos , do punto de mira puramente practico ( sentimentos de los parientes a parte ) yo  NO cavarias fosas y si cremaria imediatamente  los cuerpos ya falecidos , es sin dudas mucho mas practico , mas rapido , y mucho mas sanitario ( seguro de no haber aun mas contaminaciones) !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (May 17, 2020)

totalmente de aceurdo daniel, pero me da la impresion y creo haber leido que se entierran para luego ( o sea por sea caso) , por si luego quieren darle la familia otra sepultura, o quizas por luego una autopsia..... o quien sabe.
podria divagar mas, en esta situacion loca, podria divagar.
se que los creman en algunos otors paises, pero quizas, eso parezca un poco como que volvimos a epocas nefastas, de chimenesas humeando continuamente, no se.. vaya a saberse por que .. 

aca se puede ver algo interesante:






no solo vean la noticia, sino que luego ademas lean los comentarios de la gente.
la sociedad es un conjunto.
hace poco lei que ( por marcar un poco el problema) LO DE CHILE se ha acentuado por que JUSTO venian de un problema social, donde por desgracia la gente le perdio absolutamente la confianza a el gobierno y esto ( como otras cosas ) es muy perjudicial.
1 >>>> no tenerle confianza a el gobierno es perjudicial.
2 >>>> y que los gobernantes sean absolutamente incapaces es tambien perjudicial.
entonces, si ponemos juntos estos 2 puntos, tenemos un dilema.
unos diran que el problema es el punto 1 y otros diran que el problema es el punto 2 .

hoy, hay una emergencia no comun, y SE NOTA el que durante decadas, o mas bien siglos.. ( o quizas milenios)  elegimos gobernantes por la cara, o por la publicidad, o por las promesas PERO JAMAS preparamos a nuestros gobernantes, que sean profesionales, que sean sabios, que prefieran hacerse el  _harakiri_  antes de cometer algun acto des - honroso.

y , pues, no lo digo yo: lo dice lo que estamos viviendo , lo que en ALGUNOS paises se vive .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2020)

Pior es aca por eses pagos (Brasil) donde si "politizan" con esa desgracia mundial .
Hay muchos mafiosos se aprovechando desa malisima situación para robar diñero publico oferecendo servicios puramente enganosos a lo gobierno .
Meten la mano en lo diñero y disaparecen como por magica  en seguida ( o sea roban con la cara dura).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (May 17, 2020)

EL SER HUMANO ....  daniel....

EL SER HUMANO:
si queres una descripcion de el ser humano:  " es un monito tramposo" .
un pequeño simio, inteligente y acostumbrado a usar su inteligencia para sacar ventaja y para justificar sus miserias.

mira, te "INVENTARE" algo, es solo  ficcion, si, solo eso:
hoy dia, con esta cuarentena, muchas empresas quedaran ahorcadas, entre otras deudas estaran los impuestos, ser vicios y sueldos, todo bastante ligado a el ESTADO.
asi que algunos gobernantes, o monitos de el estado se les ocurre una idea:
con dinero de el estado ( el cual luego veran como lo esconden ) compran esas empresas, ya quebradas por solo monedas, cuando estas empresas esten en el suelo.
LUEGO  de haberse apropiado de mcuhas empresas decretan que la cuarentena termino y el estado perdonara un monton de dedudas impositivas y demas ( con lo cual les libera de la deuda) .
y el tema de sueldos, pues otro decreto y el estado los paga.
asi esa gente ligada a el gobierno se apodera de empresas privadas.

que cosa, no ?? 
*oportunity *
eso me dijo una vez una persona " oportunidad" ....... una persona que hizo un daño inmenso en mi vida y me enseño el nivel de (.......) que puede tener el ser humano.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> EL SER HUMANO ....  daniel....
> 
> EL SER HUMANO:
> si queres una descripcion de el ser humano:  " es un monito tramposo" .
> ...


Muy desafortunadamente ( o desgraciadamente ) asi es y por todo el mundo  , quizaz Dios los perdoe por eses  pecados.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 17, 2020)

@el_patriarca; No, no estamos volviendo a un estado pre virus. En el fútbol los jugadores tienen que estar 2 semanas en cuarentena. Durante ese tiempo, si alguno resulta infectado el equipo no puede jugar. Los entrenamientos tienen lugar, pero estrictamente conservando los 1.5 metros de distancia. Se entiende que en un partido de fútbol los jugadores no pueden conservar la distancia. Por eso, con esas 2 semanas de cuarentena anterior al primer partido reduce la probabilidad de contagiar. Lo que mas preocupa es que los fans se agrupen frente al estadio donde se juega sin público o se reúnen en otras partes para compartir el juego.

Lo que aquí en Alemania hacemos, es permitir relajar ciertas cosas y luego observar durante las próximas 2 semanas el número de infectados por 100.000 personas. Si aumenta entonces se vuelven a activar limitaciones. En el occidente de Alemania hay 2 regiones donde se ha vuelto a activar mas limitaciones. El otro valor clave para ver si los cambios se pueden mantener es que el número de personas infectadas en un distrito durante 7 días alcanza o sobre pasa los 50 casos. En tal caso las restricciones son reactivadas.

Pero es expresado muy explícitamente, que el comportamiento de los ciudadanos tiene que ser cauteloso y consciente. Si no se es, entonces las limitaciones son vueltas a activar. Pero también tenemos aquellos que creen que todo es un complot y que el virus es ficticio. Da miedo ver como esos hacen demostraciones in mantener distancia. Si fuera malo diría que tal comportamiento irá limitando el número de personas de ese tipo!


----------



## el_patriarca (May 20, 2020)

Eslovenia declara el fin de la pandemia y abre sus fronteras
					

Eslovenia declaró este 15 de mayo del 2020 el fin de la pandemia de covid-19 en su territorio y reabrió sus fronteras, aunque siguen en vigor algunas medidas preventivas.




					www.elcomercio.com


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 21, 2020)

Es muy facil abrir las fronteras cuando los países al otro lado se mantienen cerrada!

Aquí en Alemania el número de infecciones a vuelto a aumentar como consecuencia de relajar algunas reglas. Pero el número de infecciones es muy bajo en relación a los 82 nillones de habitantes!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2020)

Coronavirus: crean desinfectante que mata al Covid-19 y protege durante 90 días
					

Científicos chinos han creado un desinfectante que sería bastante efectivo contra el Coronavirus Covid-19 ya que su efecto dura tres meses.




					www.fayerwayer.com


----------



## el_patriarca (May 23, 2020)

Según veo en las noticias, España retoma La Liga la primera semana de junio, y vuelve a abrir sus fronteras para turismo desde julio.

Por qué me enfoco en el fútbol en países europeos? Porque obviamente hay infinitas cosas más importantes que el fútbol en cada país. No solo en épocas de covid, sino en épocas "normales". Por eso si regresa el fútbol significa que has reactivado otras actividades prioritarias como el trabajo y la educación. Y en Europa, que han sido más afectados y saben lo que es mantener una economía, pues sabrán algo de este tema.

Del turismo ya ni te hablo, eso es decirle de frente al virus: "Mira, hay que ver cómo convivimos"


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 23, 2020)

Saben, yo estoy evolucionando una convicción! Este virus, a diferencia de aquellos de la gripe pueden dejar serias lesiones en el cuerpo que impactan la vida posterior a la infección. Ya había mencionado el tema de los daños persistentes de los pulmones, de infecciones en las venas y de problemas del sistema de inmunidad del cuerpo que frecuentemente hacen que la causa final responsable de la muerte de un paciente sea  la falla de órganos en los cuerpos. Es por tal razón que una persona como yo que a razón de serios problemas de salud existentes, solo una vacuna me permitiría volver al estilo de vida anterior a este virus. También creo que es por estas razones que se escucha mucho de la "vida normal" después de la pandemia a aquella anterior a ella. Afortunadamente la fase de vida mía donde se vive de forma mas intensa los aspectos de la adolescencia fue antes del sida y antes de este virus. Lo peor que podía pasar era tener que ir al médico a recibir inyecciones!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 23, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> si regresa el fútbol significa que has reactivado otras actividades prioritarias como el trabajo y la educación.


Lamentablemente (bajo mi certero punto de vista) para la gran mayoría el fútbol es mas importante que tener un plato de comida en la mesa todos los días. Si en una conversación entre amigos hablas de algo transcendental te miran raro, si hablas del dichoso juego eres el rey de la fiesta 
En esta vida las prioridades son para lo menos prioritario. Para realizar temas burocráticos está todo cerrado pero en cuatro días abren los bares para que se puedan tomar las dichosas cervezas sentados en una mesa junto a la calzada tragando humo envenenado de los automóviles...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2020)

El football mueve muchísimo dinero , pases de jugadores , tickets de partidos , televisación y luego las multinacionales que les venden los partidos nuevos y viejos a todo el mundo . . . 

Quizás también la causa sea pan y circo . . .


----------



## elmont (May 23, 2020)

aquí en Italia, dos regiones todavía tienen altos contagios Lombardía y Piamonte, hoy después de 10 semanas de que todo se detuvo, han reabierto bares y restaurantes, Lombardía está lista para cerrar porque los contagios muertos y nuevos se remontan, muchas personas murieron aquí, muchas casas de descanso Para los ancianos diezmados, afortunadamente el número de pacientes en cuidados intensivos o en gotas hospitalarias, muchos reciben tratamiento en el hogar, con heparina para evitar trombos e hidroxicloroquina (plaquenil), así como antibiótico azitromicina, esperamos que la epidemia termine, muchas actividades, sin embargo, no se reabran debido a la crisis y para medidas contra el contagio que limitan a las personas en bares y restaurantes


----------



## peperc (May 30, 2020)

que opinan de esto ?? 






yo NO  opino puntualmente acerca de si si o si no, por que NO SE.

pero si puedo opinar de que cada vez es mas confuso todo, el ser humano termina enredandose  en su prpoopia telaraña de desconfianzas (  CON  motivos) .
pienso que curioso , si mañana un tipo como bill gates o quien sea de verdad quiere ayudar y dedica recursos y  ayuda y predice cosas y invierte con la mejor intencion.......mucha gente no le creera y desconfiara.
y por otro lado , tendran razones, por que LO COMUN ES que el que el ser humano se aprovecha de el ser humano.
mucha gente es sinverguenza y hace esas cosas y salen impunes, se salen con la suya.
no se, es tragico.
por que ya no se distingue de quien de verdad hace las cosas con real buena intencion y quien no .

recuerdo aca en Argentina, en el sur , uno que tenia fortuna, creo que yanky o europeo, no recuerdo , el tipo compro montones de tierras, de tierras de reservas, aca y en chile.... no recuerdo quien era.
unos dicen que era un acaparador, sinverguenza.
otros que el tipo amaba esas tierras, y que dono muchas, para que sean reservas y "otros" no las destruyan.
y asi , uno no sabe quien es quien ya.

ayer mismo, vi en la TV que entrevistaban a uno de la familia caso García Belsunce ..... tras 18 años... y el tipo se hacia la victima...
ya ni se quien es quien en este mundo .
cuando fue el caso, la mujer "se murio" en el baño de su casa, con toda la familia en al casa. .... y la familia decia que era muerte natural, que se cayo en el baño .... y tenia balas en la cabeza, que quisieron disimular... 
y ahora, son todos victimas.
solo falta que desentierren a la muerta y la metan presa , que le echen la culpa a la muerta... 

yo NO tengo el poder de esa gente que resuelve todo , como esa serie que me gusta ( MENTALISTA) , por eso , al verdad, solo siento que el ser humano cada vez se confunde mas a si mismo, y el culpable se viste de inocente y el inocente se lo viste de culpable.

dificil avanzar asi.


----------



## el_patriarca (May 30, 2020)

El lunes salimos todos en mi país sí o sí.

Hay que hacer de cuenta que estamos en la época de la viruela, o la época de la peste negra, o la época de la gripe española,

o la época de la peste bubónica

o la época del virus ébola,

o la época de la gripe aviar,

o la época del arena virus,

o la época de la gripe porcina,

o la época,

o la época,

o la época...

Y hay que darse cuenta que la solución siempre ha sido que la raza humana debe dejar de ser cochina y punto. Y a trabajar todos, nada de cuarentenas


----------



## peperc (May 30, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> El lunes salimos todos en mi país sí o sí.



y cual es tu pais ??

*si me permiten, les comparto una reflexion.*
no se si sirve o no .

algo qu ehe notado leyendo y viendo videos es que hoy dia , por dar algunos ejemplos, si ocurre un terremoto  mueren muy pocas personas, ya no es decenas de miles como hace decadas ( ni digo siglos) .

ya se ha vuelto comun que si hay un volcan cerca de una ciudad, pues tenga equipos de medicion instalados y geologos controlandolo a diario.
se predicen tormentas, teremotos y demas GRACIAS A EL ESFUERZO Y ESTUDIO DE MUCHA GENTE.
a veces uno no se da cuenta, por que cree que siempre estuvo.
pero no siempre estuvo.
incluso si se rompe una represa, o si ocuure ( justo ayer lo vi  en YOUTUBE) :

*VÍDEO OFICIAL 25M TESTIMONIO GRAFICO DE LA CATASTROFE EN CHAÑARAL*

pues nada, esas sutilezas, como que ya dias antes el centro meteorologico aviso.
y que habia canales que sirvieron por lo menso al principio.
y que la policia se desplego.
y que todos ayudaron..
y que .....
ven ?? son muchas cosas que hoy estan y hace 100 años no estaban .

y hacen la diferencia  entre 20 mil muertos o 50 muertos
lo ven ??
yo lo veo .

hace 100 años el archiduque de no se donde se encabrono con el mariscal de no se cuanto y se armo al PRIMERA GUERRA MUNDIAL....
hoy, tenemos guerras frias, anemazas y demas, pero se aprendio a no llegar a donde no haya retorno.
hay escaramuzas, hay envalentonados, hay psicopatas.... pero no se llega.

PARA MI  esto de el coronavirus ES LA PRIMERA VEZ que el mundo moderno se encuentra  frente a una pandemia, a un virus asi, ( el mundo moderno) .
y como siempre ocurre no estamos de el todo preparados.
seguimos con gobernantes que son una verguenza.
seguimos con desconfianza.
seguimos con "ecvharle la culpa a el otro "
seguimos con constumbres de porqueria en cada pais, en algunos.
*pero tambien hoy dia la comunicacion es diferente  y eso hizo muchisimo.*
hoy todo el mundo mira.
unos gobernantes se lo tomaron en serio desde el primer momento ( Vietnam) .
otros se hicieron los tontos / vivos / superados, pero no paso mas de 1 o 2 semanas que si o si tuvieron que ponerse en camino ( Brasil, Inglaterra, eeuu ) .
y el resto , observo y aprendio 
ven ?¿
yo si veo diferencia, si hay mucho de positivo y eficiente..
yo si veo que es 2020
y todos , un poco antes o un poco despues se han tenido que poner las pilas

Pero el mundo si veo que ha cambiado y mucho.
luego de el tsunami de indonesia , que agarro desprevenido aun al mundo , ya no es igual, ahora si hay un terremoto en algun lado en seguida mandan alertas .

luego, que hay / hubo / y habra aprovechadores, y conspiranoicos, eso siempre.
siempre habra que digan que la tierra es plana o que esto lo organizan los reptilianos.
que habra gente que diga que no pasa nada y hace una fiesta ( y luego asi se contagian) 
siempre habra.

ahora, como dije antes: NO TENGO IDEA DE EL FUTURO.
por desgracia, no se que pasara, el ser humano es muy impredecible..... se deberia de aprender de esto, de GANAR de esto, pero yo no pongo las manos en el fuego por ese dicho.
ya muchisimas veces hemos retrocedido en vez de avanzar.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
*por favor, no te lo tomes a mal , es solo mi opinion.
y tampoco digo que los gobiernso lo esten haciendo de el todo bien .*



el_patriarca dijo:


> El lunes salimos todos en mi país sí o sí.
> 
> *uno , que No posee la vision de todo el panorama y no se esta asesorando por medicos y especialistas no puede / debe opinar asi..... seria como que el marinero que esta en la cocina de el barco quiera manejar el barco.
> en vez de el capitan, que esta en el puente de mando y si tiene una mejor vision.*
> ...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 30, 2020)

Lo malo es que en este país, el mío......
La gente es guarra por naturaleza, se lavan y mantienen pulcros, pero son sucios e incivicos para con el medio ambiente y su propio entorno.

 La gente tiene el vicio de arrimarse y tocar.. si voy andando por mi lado de la acera y me cruzo con alguien, este se las apaña para pasar rozándome 

La gene salía a aplaudir para dar las gracias a los saniarios y recriminar al que estaba en la calle sin motivo y después se paseaban por el supermercado sin mascarilla, en grupitos, sobándolo todo y deshaciéndose de los guantes al salir a la calle, aún teniendo papeleras o contenedores a tres metros..

La gente mal entiende la democracia y su derecho a "hacer lo que le da la rel gana" y no quiere seguir ordenes ni recomendaciones.

La gente ingenuamente egoista prefiere hacer oidos sordos a las recomendaciones de los sanitarios y poner en riesgo incluso a los familiares que por su historial médico corren un alto riesgo al contagiarse.

La gente no tiene empatía con sus congéneres mas cercanos..menos con los mas lejanos.

Si las personas en general tomaran ejemplo de la mayoría de los componentes de este Foro, de su afán por ayudar al prójimo sin pedir nada a cambio, nos iría a todos mucho mejor.......

Y a aquellos que insiten en que esto es una gripe mas... pues que se lo hagan mirar, ¿cuándo han perecido casi todos los pacientes internos de una residencia de mayores por un simple catarro o un gripe..?  

Esto es lo que és, lo que hay y por mas que discutamos, debatamos o queramos negarlo, está, es y seguirá estando y siendo por tiempo.. al menos mientras nuestra forma de convivir con el prójimo no cambie.


----------



## loudness (May 31, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esto es lo que és, lo que hay y por mas que discutamos, debatamos o queramos negarlo, está, es y seguirá estando y siendo por tiempo.. al menos mientras nuestra forma de convivir con el prójimo no cambie.



Se decía, imagino que para darnos ánimos,  que saldríamos de esto como personas diferentes, que seriamos mejores...
Pero volviendo a la "normalidad" hemos vuelto también a la cruda realidad. Ni somos diferentes ni lo seremos nunca o por lo menos en nuestro querido país... aunque tampoco creo que sea solo problema de España.


----------



## peperc (Jun 1, 2020)

loudness dijo:


> Se decía, imagino que para darnos ánimos,  que saldríamos de esto como personas diferentes, que seriamos mejores...
> Pero volviendo a la "normalidad" hemos vuelto también a la cruda realidad. Ni somos diferentes ni lo seremos nunca o por lo menos en nuestro querido país... aunque tampoco creo que sea solo problema de España.



YA LO PASAMOS MIL VECES.. y ?? seguimso siendo lo que somos.
guerras mundiales.
cruzadas, pandemias, hambrunas...
cuando un pais con petroleo es "agredido" en seguida salen los paises "libres" a salvar la libertad de esos pobres seres humanos .
Pero si un pais pobre como Ruanda es victima de genocidios, ahi solo cambian de canal, o se reunen a comer canapes y caviar mientras discuten el tema .

somos lo que somos, esta en nuestra naturaleza , millones de años le ganan a cientos.
millones de años le ganan a 20 de educacion ( o intento de ella) .

ya pasamos mil, en la historia de la humanidad, mil pasamos y sabes que ?? .... si se aprende , sii..
como sacar provecho.

fijense esto ¿ que es lo que esta pasando  AHORA ??
vieron la paranoia que esta surgiendo ??
de que esta cuarentena es para sacarnos los derechos, que hay un comploto entre bill gates y soros , que nos quieren controlar como hacen los chinos que nos quieren meter un chip bajo la piel para controlarnos...
paranoia...
paranoia...
o sera que en el subconsciente nuestro sabemos que esa posibilidad existe??¿?
el enanito que esta dentro nuestro nos dice:
"CUIDADO" !!!
siempre habra un hdp que le querra hasta robar la comida al viejo que esta en la cama de el hospital.

todos estudiamos HISTORIA, todos leemos, SABEMOS de que es capaz el ser humano, algunos.

encima.... cuando nos creemos que estamos en el 2020, no hay ( ya con esto de el celular) , no hay semana en que no veamos la REALIDAD, en la que el subconsciente diga " cuidado !!! , seguimos siendo lo que siempre fuimos, ".
no todos.
pero basta algunos.
el tema es que esos "algunos" estan en todos los niveles.

quieren refrescarse ??
busquen en este ultimo mes homicidios, violaciones, crimenes aberrantes .. perpetrados por ?? ET ?? aliens ??
noo HUMANOS.

hoy busquen en youtube  frescquito :

1- video de    *Christian Cooper*
aca una nota:








						El racismo norteamericano es un diamante puro | Por qué el policía de Minneapolis pudo matar de un modo tan casual, tan frío
					

Les dicen Karen, un nombre que indica cierta edad y que, en el contexto norteamericano, avisa que es blanca. La Karen más famosa de estos días es una mujer que el lunes paseaba el perro por Central Park sin correa, como es obligatorio. Un negro que and...



					amp.pagina12.com.ar
				




2 -- ni que hablar de  George Floyd
es la REALIDAD.
hay gente, existe gente que vive, y tiene amigos similares, y familia similar, sino, no podrian convivir con nadie.

existe esta y otras maneras de pensar.
si la gente ( y mas quienes tienen poder)  fuesen distintos, el mundo no seria como es.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
ayer justo , hablaba con alguien acerc ade el racismo, como si fuese algo de eeuu....
y justo justo esa persona se puso a hablar con un vecino., vioven en un edificio, y hay departamentos que dan para el lado que el sol pega todo el dia .
y departamentos internos y otros que dan atras, que no les pega el sol en todo el dia.
y el edificio tiene calefaccion central.
eterna pelea en el consorcio:
los que le spega el sol, no tienen frio y entonces, no quieren la caldera prendida ( se gasta mucho $$$$ de gas )  durante el dia, aun en invierno cuando hace mucho frio.
los que no les pega el sol, se muerne de frio o deben usar estufa electrica......
de eso daba la discusion.
y yo le digo luego:
¿ lo notaste ?? 
incluso aca en un edificio hay discriminacion / racismo/ diferencias y siempre es por conveniencia, siempre cada quien , quiere ganar y no le importa el resto.
somos asi...
y no lo vemos.
y si lo vemos, es culpa de "el otro " , no nuestra.

nos falt aun monton aun , pero un monton, creo que , hasta estamso en la peor parte de la humanidad :
seguimos siendo egoistas, pero tenemos un poder  INMENSO  sobre el mundo .
.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 1, 2020)

Aquellos que ponen en duda que "en su país haya cambios a lo mejor: Aquellos, la gente en general, cada uno de estos cada uno de nosotros es uno! Que haces tú, que cosas creativas se te ocurren a tí para dar tu parte en forma de un granito de arena. Lo interesante es que aquellos que escriben que las cosas no cambian, no hace en la mayoría de casos ellos mismos. Como puede cambiar algo hacia lo mejor si nosotros mismos individualmente no nos esforzamos por contribuir.
No es la pregunta que tanto cada uno puede contribuir, son las pequeñas cosas que hacen la diferencia. Doy ejemplos de lo que hago yo que estoy limitado por mis problemas de salud.;
Si en la casa pedimos una pizza, agradezco al muchacho que lo trae deseándole que quede sano. Si llamo por Skype a mi mama en un ancianato en Bogotá agradezco al personal que responde mi llamada, si paso por la puerta de la casa de apartamentos donde vive un compañero del modelismo naval, timbro y cambio unas palabras con el. Es casi ilimitado donde algo muy pequeño que podemos contribuir tiene su efecto positivo. Dejen de escribir que tan terrible es la realidad de donde viven, del mundo, sean creativos en como poder hacer algo. Si escribir en este hilo puede contribuir, háganlo, pero no se quejen de que tan malo el mundo es. Hay cosas que son inevitables. Por ejemplo que el sol sale todas las mañanas y se oculta al atardecer, pero eso no afecta que podamos contribuir nuestro granito de arena.


----------



## el_patriarca (Jun 1, 2020)

Muy bien dicho, yo pongo mi granito de arena todos los días. Cada día es una oportunidad de cambiar el mundo


----------



## peperc (Jun 1, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Aquellos que ponen en duda que "en su país haya cambios a lo mejor: Aquellos, la gente en general, cada uno de estos cada uno de nosotros es uno! Que haces tú, que cosas creativas se te ocurren a tí para dar tu parte en forma de un granito de arena. Lo interesante es que aquellos que escriben que las cosas no cambian, no hace en la mayoría de casos ellos mismos. Como puede cambiar algo hacia lo mejor si nosotros mismos individualmente no nos esforzamos por contribuir.
> No es la pregunta que tanto cada uno puede contribuir, son las pequeñas cosas que hacen la diferencia. Doy ejemplos de lo que hago yo que estoy limitado por mis problemas de salud.;
> Si en la casa pedimos una pizza, agradezco al muchacho que lo trae deseándole que quede sano. Si llamo por Skype a mi mama en un ancianato en Bogotá agradezco al personal que responde mi llamada, si paso por la puerta de la casa de apartamentos donde vive un compañero del modelismo naval, timbro y cambio unas palabras con el. Es casi ilimitado donde algo muy pequeño que podemos contribuir tiene su efecto positivo. Dejen de escribir que tan terrible es la realidad de donde viven, del mundo, sean creativos en como poder hacer algo. Si escribir en este hilo puede contribuir, háganlo, pero no se quejen de que tan malo el mundo es. Hay cosas que son inevitables. Por ejemplo que el sol sale todas las mañanas y se oculta al atardecer, pero eso no afecta que podamos contribuir nuestro granito de arena.



vos, con tal de descalificar lo que dicen otros....
acaso no ha habido gente amable siempre ?? 
hace 200 años, ? hace 1000 años ??
toda la vida ha habido gente amable y con su granito de arena no hicieron nada .
tenes 1 millon de personas en un pais siendo gentiles y amables y en el pais opuesto, preparan una bomba atomica para arrojarsela a esos amables y ?¿

cuando los hunos pasaban por un pueblo gentil asi lo dejaban.

lo que vos decis de ser amable esta bien, buenisimo, pero NO ANULA LO QUE ESTAMOS HABLANDO .
no quieras descalificar una cosa con la otra.
son 2 cosas distintas, parecidas, pero muy distintas.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 1, 2020)

Lo que tu criticas es algo donde cada ser humano contribuye. Tu contribuyes?


----------



## peperc (Jun 1, 2020)

Y si yo te digo:
¿ y vos contribuis?? Probalo, demostralo.
Ves ¿? Esa manera solapadamente de querer mostrarte por encima de los demas, es tipico .
Esa manera.
¿ y si yo te digo que hago mucho mas ¿? Que voy 2 veces por semana a ayudar a tal lugar .
O que si veo que un cliente no puede pagar, no le cobro o le cobro menos.

Que ¿? Hay que probarlo ¿
Se puede mentir ¿?
Lo que interesa es lo que uno APARENTA ¿?
Ese jueguito en el foro …

Poniendo notas de IA. Sacadas de otro lado Pero nunca te vi un tema que hagas una placa de algo .
Justo el otro dia veia un tema de el Dr.Z que ponia fotos de cómo armaba un ampli de 8 canales…
Vos , te sentas con la pipa, y copias y pegas temas temas .. y listo.

yo he conocido a muchisima gente, en 30 años de trabajo, de luchar con la gente.
Hay gente que es como ATILA EL HUNO, y si le caes mal te la da de frente.
Y hay gente que te da un beso en la mejilla y luego te clava un puñal con una sonrisa.
Hay gente que da las gracias y luego habla mal de vos por detrás.

Vivis en Alemania , y decis que te echaron de el trabajo, según vos injustamente, pero aca en el foro, si yo siento que me estan toreando, puedo ser de carácter que me enojo y te mando a donde deberia y me banean, no me importa, a mi no me importa no entrar mas en el foro .

*Pero si le haces eso varias veces a alguien en el trabajo,* un dia se enoja y termina mal y yo veo como sos , de actitud de hacerte el bueno y formal, pero veo como sos , tambien de “victimizarte” y como actuas….. y si sacas en el trabajo a alguien de sus casillas, *seguro le haces perder el trabajo.*

Y seguro a vos no te importara, por que pensaras que “se lo merece” .
Eso si, vos das las gracias al que te trae la pizza.

Un like le das .

Ves ¿? Hay gente y gente .

Muchas variedades de personas, hay gente que te manda a la miércoles, pero si un dia te ve ahogandote, se tira al agua a rescatarte.
Y hay gente que es super gentil, cuida las apariencias, pero no arriesgaria ni un dedo por nadie.

Vos crees que con dar un like ya estas salvando el mundo , y te sentis satisfecho, pero tenes bien las tuyas:
Te caigo mal y no te lo guardas, entras en este tema SOLO PARA poner eso, asi te sentis superior por darle las gracias a el que reparte pizza.

Y te sentas con la pipà en tu sillon satisfecho, sos superior a pepeRC y me pusiste en mi lugar.

Y vos, solo vos te lo crees.


Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Lo que tu criticas es algo donde cada ser humano contribuye. Tu contribuyes?



lee lo que yo critico, yo no critique las BUENAS actitudes de la gente.
critique lo malo.
¿ en verdad leiste lo que yo critico ?? 
lo dudo mucho.
vos entraste con esos comentarios solo para lo que ya dije.
gratis es , y como gratis es : lo haces..

yo NO soy hipocrita, : no le pongo una sonrisa a quien es falso con migo .
y no me creo cuentos, no estabamos hablando de actitudes individuales, estabamso hablando de otra cosa, por que fijate esto:
la cadena de eventos:
compro un TV , se de donde viene, pero soy super gentil con el vendedor.
y luego con el taxista que me lo lleva a casa .
luego sonrio a mi familia.
el comerciante es super gentil con el distribuidor.
y el importador tambien con el que le vende ..
y el que el vende , tiene su fabrica , con esclavos, con gente que trabaja 12 horas el dia en condiciones de porqueria y todos en esta historia lo sabiamos, pero el TV ese es mas barato asi.
vos, en tu lugar comodo, con las manos limpias le das un like a el que te lo trae.

es como que compras un animalito exotico y sos amable con el que te lo trae, pero sabes como vino ese animalito , lo sabes , y no te importo.

aca estabamos hablando de el comportamiento humano, de el ser humano de la raza humana.
no de vos y de que el das un like a el que te trae la pizza .


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 2, 2020)

He expresado ejemplos de que como contribuyo. Son ejemplos que muestran lo que son granitos de arena! La opinión sobre tus respuestas se las dejo a aquellos que leen este hilo.


----------



## peperc (Jun 2, 2020)

la opinion de mis respuestas, de tus respuestas ...
la de todos , y no hace falta tu permiso.

¿ sabias que uno hace click en el nombre de cualquier usuario y se puede ver su historial ? actividades ?? granitos de arena?? 
tuyos, mios , de quien sea.
es obvio y redundante que cada quien se forma la opinion de los demas.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 2, 2020)

Porque enfrascarse en discusiones, en una época tan difícil para todo el mundo?, creo que deberíamos aportar temas que no depriman, que levanten la moral; todos estamos preocupados; hablamos de cambiar de actitudes, que esta pandemia, nos haga reflexionar, pero, veo que seguimos igual; que todos estén bien y el mundo salga bien librado, es mi sincero deseo.


----------



## peperc (Jun 2, 2020)

a veces pienso que esto es obra de "UN SER SUPERIOR" , ni  100 bombas habrian logrado esto:
primero un virus pequeñisimo,  , pareceria el arma perfecta, mil veces mejor que los misiles hipersonicos de rusia que recientemente se vanagloriaba..
da para meditar, como lo menos  pensado pone a todo el mundo de rodillas.

y luego: un policia que hace eso : matar de manera bestial a un hombre negro, en medio de el dia y siendo filmado.
y justo alla en EEUU y justo en medio de la pandemia... .... ... mas destructivo que mil bombas.

me hace recordar a ese que hace mucho tiempo dijo:
" doña maria antonieta dice que si el pueblo no tiene pan para comer, pues que coman tortitas" .
una palabra, una accion, una frase es mas incendiaria aveces  que mil bombas.

esas cosas, que uno no las piensa.
o recuerdo en Argentina, cuando ya tenia ganado las elecciones no recuerdo quien , peronista, y lusto en ultimso dias herminio iglesias quema simbolicamente una urna de la UCR.

esas cosas de la vida, que nos muestran como por mas que creamos que todo lo tenemos planeado, no es asi.
quiero pensar que sigue siendo el azar, o el destino o Dios.
Por que si ya hay gente que planea y ejecuta estas cosas, asi de bien, asi de "ingenieria social" , para el mal claro esta.
ahi si que estamos perdidos, mucho peor que la presentacion en sociedad de la bomba atomica.


----------



## peperc (Jun 16, 2020)

hoy  pensaba que durante este año , hemos tenido tiempo de ver cosas, muchas cosas .
solas saltan a la vista.
es como un circuito electronico que decidimos, solo jugando ir sacando componentes y conectandolo.
a ver que pasa.
y descubrimos que hay componentes que NO SON NECESARIOS .
o peor, descubrimos que hay componentes que pareceria que solo hacen daño o perjudican.

es curioso , no les parece ??
algo asi.
en un circuito componentes innecesarios, o que perjudican .
loco .

yo, pensaba hoy en un video que vi, de un nene que no podia ver a su padre, que este era camionero 
*TRABAJADOR ESENCIAL* , y  solo lo esperaba a aun costaod de la ruta y lo saludaba.

esa palabra me quedo.:
TRABAJADOR ESENCIAL.
y me puse a pensar: quienes son esenciales.
quienes son no esenciales, pero asi y todo utiles, que trabajan dignamente, que hacen algo que no es esencial, pero si util, sea vender juguetes o algo no esencial, pero honesto....

y quienes son ( y ya se puede ver )  VERDADEROS PARASITOS, que no hacen nada util y cobran fortunas, aunque  encima, esten hoy en sus casas.
y quienes ademas de no ser esenciales y cobrar fortunas, encima hacen daño .

me abstengo de poner ejemplos, solo les dejo el pensamiento .


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 16, 2020)

Parásitos, según tu descripción, son los políticos, autoridades que para hacerse elegir ofrecen de todo, y cuando lo logran, se olvidan de sus promesas y se dedican a saquear las arcas del estado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2020)

*Claro y durante ésta epidemia , los políticos  en vez de preocuparse y ocuparse , pagan trolls para las redes sociales haciendo campaña política  para las próximas elecciones , no proponiendo ideas o soluciones , no , solo criticando con verdades y con mentiras a su adversario.*


----------



## peperc (Jun 16, 2020)

yo. aunque les parezca tonto de mi parte, desde hace decadas que escuchaba siempre " EL GASTO PUBLICO" y no prestaba atencion o no sabia que era eso.

ya en aquella epoca era la cantidad de empleados redundantes, inutiles.
como hacer un puente de diodos con 50 diodos en paralelo para cada diodo , cuando el consumo sera de 50 mA .
o como poner una resistencia de 100 w cuando la potencia maxima disipada real sera de 0,1 w 

y esto ha seguido y seguido y seguido en aumento .
cada 4 años entra un monton de gente , que se jubilaran dentro de 40 años 
y cada 4 años otra y otra.
y ahora, mas aun : entran cuando entra un nuevo gobierno y ademas, entra otro grupo mas de amigos antes de irse, por si no es reeelecto.
y ademas, se acomodan como enredaderas en cargos de peso.
y esto 
y aquello mas
y lo otro 

y al final... cada vez son mas.
y solo quienes trabajan  DE VERDAD son los que mantienen a la sociedad, pero no a el pais  A TODA LA SOCIEDAD MUNDIAL.

y no solo politicos:
tenes ( si lo piensan , mas grupos ) :
gente estafadora, desde cultos a "empresas" ...

y ahora, en estas ultimas decadas, se ha dado una legion de gente que elige vivir sin trabajar, de planes sociales .
en fin...

creo que se descubre una carga inmensa para la sociedad, para el mundo entero.
desgastan a quienes trabajan.
desgastan a el planeta !!!!!

pero , ademas, algo increible es que algunos.... se la dan de capitanes, dando ordenes y no saben manejar nada ( de nuevo repito: esto lo ha descubierto esta pandemia ) .
se ve a simple  vista en las noticias.

desde presidentes que no estan a al altura .
grandes laboratorios que piensan primero y segundo en el "negociado" 
de nuevo: politicos que piensan primero y segundo en el "negociado"  a pesar de que ya cobran un buen sueldo !!!!
gente comun ( parasitos ) escondidos en sus casas, sabiendo que son eso y cobran de el estado sin haberlo merecido jamas...

y yo veo a gente que trabaja y trabajo tod asu vida que no saben para donde correr, por que han quedado "desnudos" , ya que su sustento siempre fue el trabajo honesto.

en fin.. es para observar y como dije, se ve , se desnuda mucho de lo que tenemso de carga, de lo que es.
PESA en este momento y peso siempre, por eso quizas sea que ya veniamos "derrapando " hace rato .

solo pensar, en esa gente, esa masa  ociosa, y se me ocurren cosas simples, por que veo que el planeta se va a l tacho, pero bien podrian dedicar esfuerzo esa gente , tranquilos, pero hacer realmente, como plantar arboles, bosques, limpiar playas contaminadas.
no son cosas que "produzcan" o generen PBI y esas cosas que se cuantifican en dinero , pero son cosas que ayudan muchisimo.
en esta soceidad todo se mide si deja dinero, por eso se pone una fabrica pero no se evita contaminar ni se limpia un rio ni se cuida un bosque.
¿ no podria esa gente dedicarse a eso ?? y entonces si serian utiles =?? 

cosas faciles, que NO SE HACEN EN ESTA SOCIEDAD.
el otro dia, charlando , me di cuenta de una tonteria:
las carceles, son un desastre, son malas en todo concepto .
y si las prisipjes fuesen varios edificios .
en un terreno alejado varios edificios:
*escuela 
recreativo : comedor - gimnasio - iglesia  
trabajo.
lugar donde dormir *

8 horas de trabajo
6 a 8  horas de estudio ( no leyes ) 
demas en el resto, no se olviden que son delincuentes, presos .

en vez de estar encerrados, al dope, juntando odio, planenado resentimiento , monstrandose cada vez mas bestias...
como es posible que de todo el sistema politico , de empleados publicos y demas, las carceles sigan siendo lo que son ?? .. y jamas se les haya ocurrido armar algo asi de simple.
un sistema asi, donde serian productivos, para mantener ( se pagan ellso con su trabajo la prision ) .
aprenden un oficio o carrera  
es tan facil darse cuenta...


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 16, 2020)

El año pasado se disolvio el congreso, porque venía obstruyendo el progreso y blindando corruptos; se eligió uno nuevo, y resultó tan malo o peor que el disuelto, solo cambiaron los protagonistas; en esta época de pandemia, el gobierno otorgó bonos  de 380 soles, que no llegaron a su destino, las personas pobres o vulnerables, y acabamos de  enteramos, que los anteriores congresistas, los disueltos, antes de irse se otorgaron un bono de 5200 soles, dizque por aguinaldo de navidad que no recibieron, ahí están los políticos cochinos corruptos, burlándose del pueblo, no importandoles nada, la salud, la vida de la gente, en verdad que da coraje, y sabiendo todas las penurias que está pasando la mayoría, tienen el cuajo de cobrarlo, argumentando cualquier burrada, para justificarlo.


----------



## peperc (Jun 16, 2020)

moises calderon dijo:


> El año pasado se disolvio el congreso, porque venía obstruyendo el progreso y blindando corruptos; se eligió uno nuevo, y resultó tan malo o peor que el disuelto, solo cambiaron los protagonistas; en esta época de pandemia, el gobierno otorgó bonos  de 380 soles, que no llegaron a su destino, las personas pobres o vulnerables, y acabamos de  enteramos, que los anteriores congresistas, los disueltos, antes de irse se otorgaron un bono de 5200 soles, dizque por aguinaldo de navidad que no recibieron, ahí están los políticos cochinos corruptos, burlándose del pueblo, no importandoles nada, la salud, la vida de la gente, en verdad que da coraje, y sabiendo todas las penurias que está pasando la mayoría, tienen el cuajo de cobrarlo, argumentando cualquier burrada, para justificarlo.



el asunto es ver todo el panorama.
luego de miles de años.
¿ politicos corruptos '? .. o asi es el ser humano ??
duele darnso cuenta que es algo innato en el ser humano.
mezclado entre la poblacion, mezclado en cada uno.
es parte de el ser humano.
parte de la vida.
millones de años de ser solo animalitos en la selva en el bosque, de necesitar sobrevivir "como sea" .
muchas cosas estan dentro nuestro, por mas saco y corbata y que vayamos aun aoficina, pero por atras, millones de años nos manejan.
y no queremos verlo.

par ami , la unica manera es  RECONOCER estas csoas y hacer algo " A PRUEBA DE FALLAS" .
eso seria educar gente, desde niños, para ciertos trabajos , para ciertos cargos.
han habido paises, ha habido gente que preferia abrirse la panza con un cuchillo que vivir el deshonor.
todo es EDUCACION.
pero claro, seria algo inmenso, un cambio dramatico.
por que no es posible educar a unos si y a otros no.

y esto nos lleva a algo , que se puede ver:
la MALA educacion, se disemina tan facil como un virus.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 16, 2020)

Esas mismas autoridades, jamás permitirán una buena educación, que produzca cambios, siempre tratarán de mantener en la ignorancia a la mayoria, para poder aprovecharse de eso.


----------



## peperc (Jun 16, 2020)

y nos vamos dando cuenta que hace mucho mas de lo que pensamos la humanidad vive una pandemia ...


----------

